#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-23
<ehsan> chera to kde4.6.2 harchizi mesle konsole transparent ya oxygen transparent to resize system kola freaze mishe
<ehsan> az chie
<ehsan> yani vaghti windows ro resize nikonam system freaze mishe
<ehsan> az X.org ya nvidia ast ya kwin?
<ehsan> to oxygen old moshkel va ya konsole adi moshkel nadare
<ehsan> to oxygen adi ya konsole adi moshkel nadare
<ilius> ehsan: shayad chon khode panjere transparent hast, mogheye move kardan ham mikhad transparent kone, transparent tu transparent mishe untori mishe :-D
<ilius> ehsan: transparent shodan migheye move ro mishe gheire faal kard fekr konam
<ehsan> CHE JURI?
<ilius> ehsan: yadam nist, tu setting e plasma begard... effect ha o animation o ...
<ehsan> KOLI GOZINE HAST KODUME?
<ehsan> kasi hast oxygen trans dashte bashe
<ehsan> va moshkele mano ham dashte bashe
<ehsan> ksi nist?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * kowalski come back
 * kowalski can not speak farsi
<sadrolla> ilius: WhiteCrow1 ping
<WhiteCrow1> sadrolla: pong dar giram dada kami sorry
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: khahesh arastoo kan
<mohsen_> salam
<mohsen_> man heste linux ro danlod kardam
<mohsen_> vali balad nistam compilesh konam
<mohsen_> chikar konam?
<narcislinux1> mohsen_: toye tecnotux fekonam tahnemasho mitoni peyda koni
<narcislinux1> mohsen_:  google serch bezan
<mohsen_> ok
<mohsen_> espelesho dorost benevis lotfan'
<mohsen_>  helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mohsen_> ???????????????????????????????????????
<narcislinux1> mohsen_: http://technotux.org
<AliTarihi> !kernel | mohsen
<lubotu3> mohsen: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mohsen_> mitooni dastoorate compail kardane haste linux ro too ye file word berizi be emailam befresi?
<mohsen_> ??????????????????????????????????????????????
<mohsen_> khaheshan javab bede man farda erae daram hichi ham az linux balad nistam
<mohsen_> mitooni dastoorate compail kardane haste linux ro too ye file word berizi be emailam befresi?
<mohsen_> ?????
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
<mohsen__> nemitoonam befahmam manzooresh chiye
<mohsen__> man kheyli taze karam
<mohsen__> man mikham haste linux ro compile konam
<mohsen__> chareie joz komake shoma nadaram
<mohsen__> lotfan komak konid
<mohsen__> ???????????????????
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<nasrabadi> hi . how can i run wakoopa tracke in ubuntu 11.04 ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-24
<hale> salam
<fvahid> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Serial/serial-console.html
<fvahid> loging form serial console
<Kaveh> chera11.04 nasb kardam menuhash nist?
<Kaveh> nemiad menu hash.
<Kaveh> vaghti login mikonamfaghat wallpaer neshoon mide
<Kaveh> yeki javab bede khaheshan
<Kaveh> baraye chi miaid too channel aslan?
<Kaveh> faghat Dark-sun javab mideo bas
<Kaveh> shoma faghat login mikonid
<ehsan> chakra moghe nasb to install bootloader moshkel dare va gir mikone
<ehsan> kasi mitoone komak kone
<Nu^253r> ehsan`' ye search bokon to google
<ehsan> hal agar boot loader ro bekham khodam bad nasb dasti nasb konam chi?
<ehsan> کسی نیست مرا یاری کند :)
<ehsan> آرچ در هنگام نصب بوت لودر هنگ می کمنه و دیگه نصب ادامه ئیدا نمی کنه
<Ali_> salam doostan o asatid
<Ali_> kasi hast?
<ehsan22222> man ye arch download kardam 170 mb ba uni ke 370 mb hast fargh dare
<ehsan22222> too nasb
<ehsan22222> net instaal va core manzurame
<ehsan22222> aloo
<ehsan22222> excuse
<mmb> salam
<mmb> brai sakhte album aks va slideshow va zabt roye dvd/cd soragh darid?
<mmb> slideshow for ubuntu ?
<mmb> quit
<Guest90102> salam man  ubuntu 11.4 nasb kardam  terminal va bazi dige ro nemitonam peydakonam
<Kaveh> boro too aplication benvis terminal
<Kaveh> ya Alt+Ctrl+T ro bezan
<Guest90102> mamnon  yaani har ghesmati bekham beram bayad esme on ro bezanam
<Kaveh> har ghesmat manzooret chiast?
<Kaveh> application hat ro mitooni az application peyda koni
<Kaveh> tanzimatet ro ham mitooni az bala samte rast oonja ke icone "shutdown" dare
<Kaveh> berio "System Setting" ro bezani
<Guest90102> mamnon
<Kaveh> roo esme application kelick kon hamasho miare barat
<Kaveh> khahesh
<Guest66023> salam dostan agar kasee eclipse ro 11.4 nasb karde rahnamaee konid
<Guest66023> manzoram ubuntu 11.4
<Nu^253r> mage ba apt-get nasb nemishe Guest66023 ?!
<Guest66023> na
<Nu^253r> aptitude search eclipse
<Nu^253r> ino emtehankon
<Guest66023> in ham ke goftid javab nadad
<Guest66023> aliasghar@ubuntu:~$ aptitude search eclipse The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:  * aptitude  * aptitude-gtk Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<Guest66023> ba apt ham ke mizanam javab mide-------Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is
<everplays> Guest66023, partner repository ro enable kon
<Guest66023> chetoree
<everplays> Guest66023, ya ba synaptic enable
<Kaveh> mibinam ke khalvat shode channel :D
<Kaveh> khabarie?
<everplays> Kaveh, are, hamaro kick kardam
<Kaveh> everplays: yani chi?
<everplays> ghabl az inke biyay dashtan ba ham dava mikardan, manam goftam kick-eshoon konam behtar-e
<everplays> be fosho fosh kari reside bood
<Kaveh> kasi ke java nemide :) vaghti ham midan fosho :D
<Kaveh> in bala ye linke rahnamaye register too freenode bood alan ni
<Kaveh> kasi midoone chi bood?
<Kaveh8> hooooooom
<Kaveh8> it's ok
<Arash> salam
<Arash> kasi hast ?
<fvahid> Arash: salam, soaletoon ro beporsid
<Arash> ubuntu ro taze nasb kardam
<Arash> tu firefox
<Arash> ی
<Arash> ha ro joda mindaze
<Arash> che konam
<Arash> tu forum chandta topic didam
<Arash> karsaz nabud
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-25
<mohsensh> salam
<mohsensh> yek seri dastoor baraye compile kardane haste linux peyda kardam mitooni begi doroste ya na?
<mohsensh> $ tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<mohsensh> $ tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<mohsensh> $ make
<mohsensh> $ su -
<mohsensh> # make install
<mohsensh> ????????????????????????????????????????yeki javab bede
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<M_> salam
<sadrolla> سشمشئ
<M_> kasi inja mitoneh be man komak koneh
<sadrolla> سلام m
<sadrolla> M_: salam :d
<Guest23135> hi
<HHH> bacheha salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<HHH> khubid?
<sadrolla> everplays: pimg
<everplays> pong sadrolla
<nobody_> سلام
<nobody_> کسی نیست؟
<everplays> na, raftan mehmooni
<nobody_> بنده وی باک رو روی ویدوز نصب کردم ابونتو ۱۱.۴ رو روی ویندوز مهمان دارم چطور جلوه سه بعدی شو فعال کنم؟ اصلا میشه؟
<everplays> nobody_, ino bebin > http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/04/08/3d-acceleration-and-compiz-inside-virtualbox-guests/
<nobody_> مرسی
<Kaveh8> چرا من نمی تونم پکیج دانلود کنم؟توی سیناپتیک توی آپدیت منیجر اصلن نمیره
<Kaveh8> میرم سرور هم عوض کنم میگه
<Kaveh8> Check your internet connection
<Kaveh8> در حالی که اینترنت هم دارم
<Kaveh8> for test...
<Kaveh8> http://pastebin.com/R6cRQUiU
<everplays> Kaveh8, repo-e google ro disable kon
<Kaveh8> yani chikar konam?
<everplays> yani synaptic ro baz kon, boro too software sources va tick-e repository-e google ro bardar
<Kaveh8> ohoom
<Kaveh8> sab kon
<everplays> software sources ham too 1ki az menu haye synaptic-e, daghigh yadam nemiad kodoom
<Kaveh8> midoonam
<Kaveh8> oonjayi ka tabe "Authenticate" hast ya tabe "Other software" ?
<Kaveh8> tooye software source
<everplays> ehtemalan too other bashe, 100% motmaen nistam
<Kaveh8> ok
<Kaveh8> hamoon bood
<Kaveh8> 2rost shod
<Kaveh8> mer30
<Kaveh8> mishe begi chera intor shode bood?
<Kaveh8> man dirooz chrom nasb kardam intor shod
<everplays> chon google mifahme az iran hasti va jeloye kareto migire
<Kaveh8> ay google namard
<Kaveh8> oonvaght oon tiko bardaram pack haye marboot be google ro up nemikone?
<everplays> daghighan
<Kaveh8> ok
<Kaveh8> mer30
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<bi-nam> Salam be dostan
<bi-nam> Man ye macbook pro daram ke rosh akharin version ubuntu nasb kardam ama wireless kar nemikone
<bi-nam> bayad che kari anjam bedam?
<everplays> bi-nam, felan ba wired vasl sho be net bad az system > administration > hardware driver, driver-esh ro nasb kon
<everplays> albate age intori betooni nasb koni kolli khosh'shansi :)
<bi-nam> ba dvd khodesh mishe?
<everplays> man kheyli vaghte ubuntu estefade nemikonam, vali baide
<bi-nam> bayad to ghesmate terminal dastor bezanam
<bi-nam> ?
<bi-nam> manzoreton az wired hamon lane?
<everplays> bi-nam, na niaz-i be estefade az terminal nabayad dashte bashi
<everplays> daghighan, wired yani simi ya ba sim :)
<bi-nam> bayad test konam chon wimax daram
<bi-nam> bad on tabaghe balas wimax man pain
<everplays> bi-nam, age ye system dige dashte bashi mitooni laptop-et ro be oon vasl koni net ro az computer begire
<everplays> jaye inke mostaghim be modem vasl koni
<bi-nam> aha injori vasam sakhte
<narcislinux> برنامه پخش زنده linuxfm شروع شد : http://linuxfm.com:8000/linuxfm.ogg
<fvahid> narcislinux: salam
<fvahid> narcislinux: chejoor mishe azin barname feyz bord
<narcislinux> fvahid: adresi ke zadamo bezanid toye local adres media player
<narcislinux> fvahid: ya ino bezanid terminal
<fvahid>  narcislinux media player nadaram
<narcislinux> mplayer -cache 100 http://linuxfm.com:8000/linuxfm.ogg
<fvahid> na mpg123 mishe?
<narcislinux> fvahid: hmm ba onam bayad bashe
<narcislinux> fvahid: radiyo stream chejor pakhsh mikone
<fvahid> url hamm gabool mikone
<narcislinux> fvahid: khob hamino bedidi besh
<narcislinux> ya in ke ba khode fire fox
<narcislinux> fax
<narcislinux> bezarin in adreso ulr
<narcislinux> pakhsh mikone
<fvahid> narcislinux: error mide : cannot file http:... no such file or dir..
<fvahid> narcislinux: fire fox nadaram :)
<narcislinux> fvahid: moror gar nadarid ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: lynx
<fvahid> narcislinux: w3m ham daram
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> ok shoma kolan comandidi
<fvahid> narcislinux: fek konam ba lynx shod :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: channel radio chiye?
<fvahid> narcislinux: irc?
<narcislinux> fvahid: #linuxfm
<narcislinux> yes
<fvahid> narcislinux: ok
<fvahid> narcislinux: mamnoon
<fvahid> narcislinux: kodomeshoon dare sohbat mikone?
<fvahid> narcislinux: chizi past nakard :)
<narcislinux> fvahid: ki?
<narcislinux> khob shoma nabodidi :D
<narcislinux> w8
<fvahid> narcislinux: alan goft past mikonam shayad man fasele zamani daram
<narcislinux> are
<fvahid> narcislinux: mersi
<narcislinux> ye chand daghighe fasele zamani hast
<ashkan> in barnaameye linuxfm vaaghean live e?
<ashkan> aaghaa dametoon garm ensaafan, kheili baahaal bood.
<TimmyT> $help
<tmp1> *, salam. chetor mitunam pygtk ro nasb konam?
<tmp1> *, khundam k ye gui baraye python hast, doroste?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-26
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ehsan> kasi midune yaourt ro arch che juri nasb mishe
<narcislinux> cheghad khalvat
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: بله ;)
<narcislinux> ادرس لاگ بچه ها خواجه نصیر فیلتره !!!
<AliTarihi> جالبه
<aida> hi
<aida> hi
<aida> salam
<aida> kasi hast?
<emad_> سلام
<emad_> من از cross_compiler_gcc استفاده می کنم
<emad_> برای اینکه مسیر رو بدم باید از این command استفاده می کردم :
<emad_> export PATH=PATH:/usr/..........
<emad_> ولی اشتباهی این دستور وارد کردم:
<emad_> PATH=PATH:/usr/.........
<emad_> حالا مشکل دارم
<emad_> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<ilius> emad_: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/.....
<ilius> emad_: یا اینکه
<ilius> PATH=$PATH:/usr/.....
<ilius> export PATH
<ilius> emad_: command e "gcc" ham by default mishnase age nasb bashe
<emad_> درسته
<emad_> الآن امتحان می کنم
<ilius> emad_: tu synaptic search kon gcc bebin package esh chie
<emad_> gcc ro khodam nasb kardam
<emad_> vase astefade az miro ARM
<emad_> shoma kar kardin?
<saeed> mikham
<ilius> emad_: micro arm na
<emad_> embedded linux?
<ilius> emad_: na
<emad_> mamnun
<emad_> fekr konam moshkelam hal shod
<emad_> kheili mamnun
<ilius> khahesh
<saeed> mikham az ruye package.ye soft ru nasb koonam
<saeed> vali balad nistam
<saeed> kasi nemitoone komaak kone?????????
<ilius> saeed: balad budan nemikhad, Synaptic ya Software Center ro baz kon search kon har chi mikhay nasb kon
<ilius> saeed: age peyda nakardi search kon ya bepors
<saeed> na mikham az package system ghablim estefadeh kunam
<saeed> nemikham download kunam
<ilius> saeed: system e ghablit va in system har 2 ye version az ubuntu hastan?
<saeed> na
<ilius> saeed: pas velesh kon
<saeed> in 11.04
<saeed> yani rahi nadare
<ilius> saeed: bayad download koni, version e package ha taghir karde
<ilius> saeed: yeki 2 ta package ro mishe (unam age dependency nadashte bashan) vali ziadesh momkene system ro be ham berize
<ilius> saeed: arzeshesh ro nadare
<saeed> az in package ha mitoonam vase hamin version badan estefadeh kunam
<ilius> saeed: vase hamun version e ubuntu, are
<saeed> che turi
<saeed> ?
<ilius> saeed: kafie mohtaviate pusheye /var/cache/apt/archive ro copy az inja koni be unja
<saeed> bad hale
<ilius> saeed: albate badesh bayad be internet vasl beshi, va "apt-get update" bezani
<saeed> hichi nemikhd?
<ilius> saeed: vali ye chiz bekhay nasb koni downloadet kamtar mishe
<saeed> mamnoon
<ilius> saeed: unayi ke download karde bud dige download nemikone
<ilius> saeed: albate ta vaghti ke majbur nabashe update esh kone
<saeed> mamnoon
<amir700> salam
<amir700> Hi
<rubiks> chetoori mitoonam mdic roo install kunam
<rubiks> kasi mitoone komak koneh
<emad_> سلام
<emad_> من برای busybox patch گرفتم
<emad_> نمی دونم چه طوری inport کنم؟
<emad_> ؟
<emad_> ؟
<somaye2> hi guys
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-27
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: salam dode har vaght vaght kardi 1 ping i man ro kon
<WhiteCrow1> dude :)*
<WhiteCrow1> :P
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: سلام. بفرما
<WhiteCrow1> sorry
<WhiteCrow1> 1min raftam on var
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<saeed> mikham az gcc estefadeh koonam vali hamash gir mide
<saeed> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<saeed> in error vase chiye
<AliTarihi> saeed, احتمالا یه مدیر بسته بازه که نمیذاره شما دانلود کنید
<saeed> kasi nemitone javab bede
<AliTarihi> شما دارید چیزی نصب می کنید؟
<saeed> mesle chi?
<AliTarihi> و می خواید مجددا چیزی نصب کنید
<saeed> na
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم
<AliTarihi> بروز رسان، یا software center
<AliTarihi> چیزی باز نیست ؟
<saeed> chera
<saeed> kpackage
<saeed> baze
<saeed> mikhad up koone
<AliTarihi> خب پس باید ببنیدیدش
<AliTarihi> که بتونید اون یکی رو نصب کنید
<saeed> دستور کامل برای نصب gcc از ترمیتال چیه؟
<AliTarihi> apt-get install build-essential
<AliTarihi> تا جایی که یادم میاد
<AliTarihi> این بسته کل چیزایی که برای کامپایل بخواید رو میده
<AliTarihi> شایدم پیشفرض باشه
<AliTarihi> gcc
<AliTarihi> خروجی میده؟
<saeed> وقتی میزنم خروجی اینه
<saeed> sandra@sandra-HP:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential [sudo] password for sandra:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   dpkg-dev fakeroot g++ g++-4.5 libalgorithm-diff-perl   libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl libalgorithm-merge-perl libdpkg-perl   libstdc++6-4.5-dev make patch Suggested packages:   debian-keyring g++-multilib g++-4.
<saeed> The following NEW packages will be installed:   build-essential dpkg-dev fakeroot g++ g++-4.5 libalgorithm-diff-perl   libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl libalgorithm-merge-perl libdpkg-perl   libstdc++6-4.5-dev make patch 0 upgraded, 12 newly installed, 0 to remove and 118 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory
<AliTarihi> saeed, اون برنامه kpackage
<AliTarihi> بازه؟
<saeed> na
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> داره چک می کنه که بروز رسانی دارید؟
<saeed> اره ولی بستمش
<AliTarihi> اها
<AliTarihi> خب پس اگه با وجود بسته شدن این کار رو می کنه
<AliTarihi> فکر میکنم که احتمالا امن باشه که /var/cache/apt/archives/lock رو پاک کنید
<AliTarihi> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم الان که همه چی بسته شده و ریسک نداره بشه پاک کرد :)
<saeed> الان که سرچ میکنم run gcc میاد ولی نمیدونم چرا هر چی رو میخوام
<AliTarihi> خب الان مرکز نرم افزار رو ببندید و  از ترمینال نصب  کنید
<saeed> کامپایل کنم گیر میده
<AliTarihi> اگه گیر میده واسه اینه که  build-essential  میخواد
<AliTarihi> که کتابخونه هاش هم باشه
<AliTarihi> شایدم دستور رو باید درست بزنید
<saeed> الان دوباره زدم یه چیزایی دانلود کرد
<saeed> ولی آخرش نوشت
<saeed> Processing triggers for man-db ... Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/make_3.81-8ubuntu1_amd64.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/patch_2.6-3_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AliTarihi> sudo apt-get -f install
<AliTarihi> که فیکس بشه
<saeed> بازم اون گیر قبلی رو میده
<AliTarihi> هممم
<AliTarihi> چی کار کردید قبلش؟
<saeed> هیچی
<AliTarihi> چه نسخه ای هست اوبونتو؟
<saeed> man kubuntu 11.04
<AliTarihi> saeed, عجیبه منم روی همون نسخه ولی اوبونتوهستم
<AliTarihi> بسته patch و make
<AliTarihi> رو حذف کنید
<AliTarihi> با apt-get
<AliTarihi> شاید این خطا به خاطر نصبش حذف بشه
<AliTarihi> امیدوارم اینجا گیر نکنه
<saeed> درست شد
<saeed> کامپایل میکنه
<AliTarihi> اون باگه برطرف شد؟
<AliTarihi> الان میشه بروز رسانی کرد؟
<saeed> چه شکلی باید کتابخونه به اون اضافه کنم
<saeed> آره
<AliTarihi> خدا رو شکر :)
<AliTarihi> خب باید کتابخونه رو نصب کنید
<AliTarihi> اکثر اسم lib
<AliTarihi> دارن
<AliTarihi> اگه نصبه باید موقع کامپایل لینک بشه
<Kaveh8> gh
<lachfome> کسی در مورد suspend2disk تو گنوم ۳ می دونه
<ali_> salam be hamegi
<ali_> ye soal daram
<ali_> man vagti mikhm ubunturo downlaod konam bad az inke 99 mishe dg download error  ide moshkel chie?
<rezaj> phpرا چگونه در لینوکس نصب کنیم
<rezaj_> چگونه اپاچی را نصب کنیم
<rezaj> لینوکس چیست
<everplays> rezaj, phpmyadmin ro nasb kon, khodesh har chizi ke vase php lazeme ro nasb mikone
<everplays> rezaj, ino too terminal ejra kon: sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin mysql-server
<AliTarihi> tasksel هم  میشه فکر کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-28
 * miadbahrami_ salam bache ha ba ubuntu desktop mishe network modiriyat kard
<miadbahrami_> ?
 * miadbahrami_ kasi nist
<miadbahrami_> ?
<fvahid> miadbahrami_: salam, yani chi modiriyat kard?
<fvahid> miadbahrami_: vazeh beporsid
<miadbahrami_> fvahid, masalan kheyli sade beshe pahnaye bande 10 ta client ro kamo ziyad kardo az in harfa ba ye system core i2 ram4 bekhad server bashe
<fvahid> miadbahrami_: avalan age bekhahi kar sever ro anjam bedi bayad az noskhe server ubuntu estefade koni na ubuntu desktop
<miadbahrami_> akhe taze shoroo kardam balad naboodam nasbesh konam mohit karbari graphic ham nadasht
<fvahid> miadbahrami_: vase modiriyaate maraye internet user ha mitooni az squid estefade koni
<miadbahrami_> fvahid, kheyli nemikham kar baram sakht she
<miadbahrami_> fvahid, sakhte ? helpi ham dare ?
<gufied> hello and good morning
<gufied> aghayoon khanomha  ye live cd64bit moarefi konid??
<gufied> aghayoon khanomha  ye live cd64bit moarefi konid??
<ashkan> ilius: ping.
<ashkan> bachehaa, ino age doost daashtin yek testi bokonin bebinin chetore: http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/jcal-0.2.0-rc1.tar.gz
<fvahid> ashkan: salam, khodettoon neveshtid?
<ashkan> fvahid: aare, ye API e shabih be function set haaye time() glibc daare, baraaye taghvime jalali + jcal (mesle cal) va jdate (mesle date).
<ashkan> man page haash toosh hast, man jcal, man jdate, man jctime, man jstrftime, man sjstrptime
<ashkan> s/sjstrptime/jstrptime/g
<fvahid> ashkan: make kardi chera, autom4te.cache ham mitoonest pak beshe
<ashkan> fvahid: aare haalaa hanooz kaar daare. az rooye working-directory e khodam ye copy gereftam. mogheye release dorostesh mikonam.
<fvahid> ashkan: alan checkesh mikonam
<ashkan> mersi fvahid.
<ashkan> agar error e error loading shared libraries gerefti baa ./configure --prefix=/usr emtehaan kon taa man befahmam moshkelesh chiye. rooye system e khodam ke moshkel daasht.
<fvahid> error gereft
<fvahid> :)
<ashkan> fvahid: hamoon shared libraries?
<fvahid> ashkan: libtool
<fvahid> ashkan: version mismatch error gereft
<ashkan> fvahid: mitooni output esho copy/paste koni ye jaa man bebinam?
<fvahid> ashkan: daram migam dige
<ashkan> fvahid: libtoolize esh kon.
<ashkan> $ libtoolize
<fvahid> ashkan: mige ba version libtool 2.2.6b neveshte shode
<ashkan> fvahid: aclocal && libtoolize && autoconf && automake
<fvahid> ashkan: autoconf kafiye
<fvahid> ashkan: autocon ro faghat zadam dorost shod
<fvahid> ashkan: bedoon error make kard hala mirim sorage make install :)
<fvahid> make install ham shod
<ashkan> fvahid: kaar ham mikone?
<fvahid> ashkan: na
<fvahid> ashkan: kar nemikone
<ashkan> fvahid: che error i yield mikone?
<fvahid> ashkan: share lib
<ashkan> fvahid: ./configure --prefix=/usr kardi?
<fvahid> ashkan: bale
<ashkan> fvahid: binary haaye khodesh tooye directory e src/ baayad kaar konan ehtemaalan.
<fvahid> ashkan: toye src in error ro mide
<ashkan> error esh ro daghighan mitooni copy/paste koni haminjaa fvahid?
<fvahid> ashkan: dar vage error nemide :)
<fvahid> ashkan: inoo ke ejra mikonam ./jdate
<fvahid> ashkan: in khoroji ro mide Sha Kho 07 12:02:26 IRDT 1390
<fvahid> ashkan: manzoor az kho khordade :)
<ashkan> fvahid: khob in yani daare kaar mikone, parameter haaye tooye man page ro mitooni bekhooni bedi behesh test koni.
<ashkan> man jdate
<ashkan> aare, abbreviation e 3 harfiye Khordaad mishe hamoon Kho.
<fvahid> ashkan: jcal ham kar mikone
<ashkan> oonam ye seri parameter daare tooye man page esh document shode: man jcal
<fvahid> ashkan: behar hal kar mikone
<fvahid> ashkan: :)
<ashkan> fvahid: mersi az komak.
<fvahid> ashkan: khahesh mikonam
<fvahid> ashkan: ye bug dare
<fvahid> ashkan: rozaye tatil ro germez nakarde :) in kheili moheme
<ashkan> fvahid: jome haaro ke baayad ghermez karde baashe already.
<fvahid> ashkan: are vali khode cal hich rozi ro germez nemikone
<ashkan> aare, cal ke Gregorian e maale util-linux e. age mikhay output esh shabihe cal beshe bezan ye switch -N behesh pass bede.
<fvahid> ashkan: ok
<fvahid> ashkan: az che ide estefade kardi?
<ashkan> fvahid: ide? hichi, man editor am emacs e.
<fvahid> ashkan: manam ba c code mizanam, man az vi estefade mikonam
<fvahid> ashkan: mikhastam bebinam shoma ham ba vi neveshtid ya yechize dige
<ashkan> kheili albate farghi nemikone, man emacs ro tarjih midam.
<fvahid> ashkan: age kar khasi khastid bokonid khoshal misham komaketoon konam dashtam AUTHORS ro mikhondam
<ashkan> fvahid: mamnoon, baaese khoshhaaliye mane.
<fvahid> ashkan: bahse process ro rayat kardid?
<fvahid> ashkan: joloye jcal harchi mitooni benevisi error nemigire :)
<fvahid> ashkan: usage ro bayad neshoon bede
<ashkan> fvahid: bahse process manzooret chiye?
<ashkan> fvahid: hmm, chi pass kardi behesh?
<ashkan> fvahid: usage e chiyo neshoon bede yani?
<fvahid> ashkan: har chi delam khast
<fvahid> ./jcal fdjf flkdjf
<fvahid> ashkan: joloye jcal harchi mitooni benevisi , age error begire betare
<ashkan> fvahid: in be onvaane parameter voroodi saal ro migire. tabiyatan har chi doost daashte baashi mitooni benevisi dige, saale 0 ro behet neshoon mide vali.
<ashkan> yaa saale feli ro age parsable nabaashe input.
<fvahid> ashkan: hamoon sale 90 ro neshoon mide
<fvahid> ashkan: behetoon khaste nabashid migam, karetoon gabele tahsine
<ashkan> fvahid: mamnoon.
<fvahid> ashkan: ba ejazatoon man code hatoon ro bekhonam :)
<ashkan> fvahid: khaahesh mikonam, hatman.
<everplays> ashkan, dude repo zadi vasash?
<ashkan> everplays: repo e chi?
<everplays> ashkan, git-i, mercurial-i, ...
<ashkan> everplays: alan ke already ye version esh tooye repository haaye debian o ubuntu o inaa hast.
<ashkan> aahaa, na hanooz.
<ashkan> gitifiy esh mikonam.
<ashkan> haalaa alaan testesh konin bebinin chetorie.
<ashkan> fekr konam taa aakhare emrooz radifesh mikonam.
<everplays> awesome, man vase i3status-am ye hamchin chizi mikhastam, hessesh nabood benevisam :D
<ashkan> everplays: in jadide API e khoobi daare, API e standard e POSIX-1 ro daare baraaye date o time o inaa.
<ashkan> everplays: man jctime ro age bebini kaamele taghriban.
<everplays> ashkan, dude man ./configure --prefix=/usr kardam vali "jcal: error while loading shared libraries: libjalali.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ro migiram
<ashkan> everplays: ye /sbin/ldconfig ham ejraa kon.
<ashkan> sudo /sbin/ldconfig
<everplays> are, fix shod
<ashkan> API esho bekhoon, raahate taghriban. baa -ljalali link mikoni barnaamato estefaade mikoni raahat azash.
<ashkan> ye subset e jtime.h daare (identical baa time.h), yedoone ham jalali.h daare.
<everplays> eyval, radif kardan-e i3-e kheyli rahatar mishe intori :) thanks ashkan
<ashkan> everplays: khaahesh. test kon yekam bebin chetoriye.
<ilius> internet baraye shoma ham kond shode?
<ilius> ashkan: sorry pong
<ilius> ba pidgin natuenstam be freenode connect besham!! ba webchat umadam, inam ke lazem nist begam cheghadr dare pite
<ilius> ashkan: eyval hatma test mikonam
<everplays> ilius, man dishab ye file-e 200MB-i ro 50min tool keshid DL konam, eftezah-e sor@
<ilius> ashkan: in jcal ro dide budam, taghiri dadi tush?
<ashkan> ilius: aare, kollan az avval neveshte shode. montaahaa nokteye aslish API e.
<ashkan> oon function haaye mktime o asctime o localtime o inaaro behesh ezaafe kardam.
<ashkan> API POSIX ro daare, masalan jmktime, jasctime, jstrftime, jlocaltime, etc.
<ashkan> man jctime va man jstrftime va man jstrptime ro age bebini kaamel tozih daade.
<ashkan> do taa ham tool e koochooloo daare baraaye test, yeki hamin jcal e, ye doone ham jdate ke mesle date mimoone.
<ilius> ashkan: hmmm eyval
<ilius> ashkan: bebin man ye ideyi daram dar morede format e date, un %Y o %OY ke hast
<ashkan> khob?
<ilius> ashkan: ke baraye bazi ha ba un O localize mishe
<ilius> ashkan: man migam biaym ye %O{...} ezafe konim
<ashkan> khob localize ke baraaye taghvim e maa asaasan kheili mani nemide.
<ilius> ashkan: ke har chi tush bud (be jaye ...) localize kone
<ashkan> ye mesaal bezan man daghigh motevajeh besham.
<ilius> ashkan: farsi kone dige
<ashkan> ilius: aahaa, horoofe farsi yani?
<ashkan> khob inam fekre khoobiye, mitoonim baraaye version e badi roosh kaar konim.
<ilius> ashkan: yani ham adad ha ro farsi kone (age locale e jari fa_IR bud) ham esme mah ha o hafte o ina
<ilius> ashkan: in %O{...} tuye standard nist alan (yani jayi nadidam support kone) vali compatible hast  mishe ezafe kard
<ashkan> aare, man felan kollan locale ro hazf kardam az system chon be nazaram mani nadaasht.
<ilius> ashkan: masalan bejaye %OY/%Om/%Od benevisim %O{%Y/%m/%d}
<ashkan> ammaa haalaa ke migi farsi output bede aare, cheraa ke na.
<ashkan> albate baraaye adad haash fekr konam niyaazi nist asaasan, chon fekr konam khode printf age locale e fa_IR set shode baashe adad haaro farsi neshoon mide.
<ilius> ashkan: man vase starcal majbur shoma strftime ro khodam ba python implement konam
<ashkan> mimoone esme maah haa o roozaaye hafte.
<ashkan> ilius: mitooni ejaalatan transliterate koni khoroojihaaro baa iconv o inaa.
<ilius> ashkan: na by defualt farsi nemishe
<ilius> ashkan: tu terminal ina ro bezan
<ilius> export LANG=fa_IR.UTF-8
<ilius> date +%y
<ilius> date +%Oy
<ilius> date +%Oy/%Om/%Od
<ilius> ashkan: ke %OY implement nashode
<ashkan> ilius: alaan output e date ro bebin.
<ilius> ashkan: khob
<ashkan> in ke alaan hamash farsiye.
<ilius> ashkan: na vase man age O nazanam english e
<ashkan> ilius: man alaan output e date am kaamelan farsiye.
<ilius> 11
<ashkan> adad haash ham farsiye, hatta neveshte shanbeh.
<ashkan> be farsi.
<ilius> ashkan: ajab!
<ashkan> شنبه ۲۸ مه ۱۱، ساعت ۱۵:۰۹:۴۴ (IRDT)
<ilius> ashkan: ru mac i?
<ashkan> ilius: bitarbiyat.
<ashkan> Linux ws1 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Sun Apr 24 13:21:41 IRDT 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<ilius> ashkan: :D
<ashkan> ilius: khob ino miram too kaaresh baraaye version e badi.
<ashkan> felan haminaaro ye test bokon bebin khoobe yaa na.
<ilius> bad az export LANG  kollan farsi mishe??
<ashkan> ilius: aare dige, locale eto ke avaz koni farsi mishe.
<ilius> ashkan: ajibe valla, nabayad intori beshe! :D
<ashkan> ilius: asaasan khode in implementation haa, masalan %a, %b inaa bar asaase locale kaar mikonan.
<ilius> everplays: salam dada, to ino bezan:
<ilius> everplays: export LANG=fa_IR.UTF-8
<ilius> everplays: date
<ashkan> man chon be nazaram resid locale mani nemide baraaye in ezaafe nakardam, vali alaan didam raas migi asaasan baayad farsi ham betoone neshoon bede.
<ashkan> %b     locale's abbreviated month name (e.g., Jan)
<ilius> ashkan: are, vali masale ine ke chetori by default farsi shode, masalan %X male locale hast va bayad farsi bashe. vali %T bayad english bashe
<ilius> ashkan: man ru har linuxi test kardam intori bude
<ashkan> ilius: aahaa, bebin. chon ke in text i ke mibini dar vaaghe ye seri format-string e poshte sare ham nist.
<ilius> ashkan: ha?
<ilius> ashkan: khob ye text hast ke vasatesh parametr ham dare dige
<ashkan> ilius: date +%c bezan.
<ilius> ashkan: khob
<ilius> ashkan: farsie
<ashkan> ilius: khob dige.
<ilius> ashkan: khob %c locale e!!
<ilius> %c     locale's date and time (e.g., Thu Mar  3 23:05:25 2005)
<ashkan> ilius: khob aare dige, baayad ye chizi baashe ke locale ro dar nazar begire dige.
<ashkan> vaellaa cheraa baayad output bar asaase locale bede?
<ilius> ashkan: vali hamashun ke intori nistan, masalan bezan date +%T
<ilius> ashkan: hamashun ke by default bar asase locale nistan
<ashkan> khob aare oonaa locale independent an dige.
<ilius> ashkan: are
<ilius> ashkan: vase hamin un %O{...} ro goftam, zemne inke %OY ham bayad ezafe beshe
<ilius> ashkan: rasti tunestid developer haye glib ro razi koni ke add beshe?
<ashkan> ilius: fekr nakonam ghabool konan.
<ilius> ashkan: alan man majburam hame chi ro ba python khodam implement konam, chon nemikham package esh be platform vabaste bashe
<ashkan> be khaatere inke 4 nafar bekhaan azash estefaade konan biyaad add kone.
<ashkan> vali alaan khoob package esh mikonam raahat mishe estefaade azash.
<ilius> ashkan: hamin strftime kolli darde sar dasht hanuz ham kamel nashode
<ashkan> ilius: mitooni wrapper python dore in benevisi?
<ashkan> mitoonam khodam ham benevisam albate.
<ilius> ashkan: are
<ilius> ashkan: ba swig
<ashkan> khoobe dige, yeki ham gharaar shode ruby binding baraash benevise.
<haji> ilius, شنبه ۲۸ مه ۱۱، ساعت ۱۵:۴۸:۰۶ (IRDT)
<haji> :)
<haji> ashkan, dude too python/ruby/php mamoolan az icu estefade mikonan
<ashkan> haji: man nemidoonam oon tikke code i ke tooye icu hast daastaanesh chiye, in function haaye date o time ro daashte baashe OK eye.
 * lachfome به همگی سلام می کند
<lllhamedlll> سلام دوستان kmplayer را طبق دستورات نصب کردم ولی وقتی چیزی رو باز می کنم هیچ عکس العملی نشون نمیده
<fvahid> bacheha komak konid man toye terminal betoonam farsi bekhonam
<fvahid> kalamate farrsi toye terminal besorat ayene hast
 * fvahid montazere
<dark-sun> yo
<fvahid>  /bye
<somaye> .
<ali_> salam-man ba disk alternate ubuntu 9.4 ro be 9.10 update mikonam vali vaghti reset mishe va bala miad desktop gnom dar kar nist va mohit matni hast
<ali_> chetor mishe dorostsh konam
<ali_> yani codi chizi hast ke ba gnom log on beshe?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-29
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man to injoman ubuntu chejori mitunam ax upload konam ?
<amin`> salam bacheha
<amin`> hast kesi
<amin`> ye livecd 64 bit ba emkane pppoe mekham chi soragh darid?
<amin`> alllo
<amin`> hicki nist:-(
<amin`> hicki nabod ye livecd x64 bba hajm hadeaksar 400mb ba ghabeliyat pppoe va nasb package toi mohit livecd moarfi koneh
<amin`> yeeki
<amin`> ye
<amin`> javabi beeh
<amin`> bedeh
<everplays> amin`, boro donbale distro haye koochik mesle puppy
<amin`> everplays: salam ghorban
<amin`> mokhlesim
<amin`> puppy ro raftam ke x64 mesheh FATDOG
<amin`> ke kar compile kernal ro faydeh nadareh
<amin`> SHOMA x64 livecd< 400mb chi soragh dari digheh
<amin`> alooooo
<everplays> amin`, salaam
<everplays> inja ro bebin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<everplays> masalan http://porteus.org/distro-download/download-latest-64-bit.html
<amin`> everplays: dameton gharm vaghan hal dad
<amin`> omidvaram bahash besheh kernel compile kard
<everplays> amin`, baid-e header file-a ro ba khodesh dashte bashe, bayad nasb koni package-esh ro
<amin`> everplays: na ghorban mikham gentoo nasb konam ye livecd bahal mikhastam
<everplays> aali :)
<amin`> everplays: mesheh?
<everplays> amin`, dark nemikonam chera livecd niaz dari, khode gentoo har chizi ke niaz dari ro ba khodesh dare
<amin`> everplays: gentoo nasbesh ba baghie fargh dareh ye iso live cd 180mb dareh ke GUI nadareh bad miritosh bad portage (ke besheh hamon apt-get) o stage3 o in ha ro ba wget download mikoni va bad minasbi
<amin`> bad miri chroot va bad miofti be joon kernel va make menuconfig va kernel ro tweak va compile mikoni
<everplays> hmm, pas vase chroot kardan mikhay :)
<amin`> hala man mikham bejai on livecd  ke hich mohit gherafiki nadareh az ye livcd bahal estefadeh konam
<amin`> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<amin`> hichi NATTY nemishehhhhh
<amin`> kashki sito in postesh ro saritar mifrestad
<amin`> tazeh omadeh gymat post ro karde balai 5t
<everplays> ubuntu SUCKs
<amin`> akhe yeki nist behesh begh man az terhran ta esfahan ye pack kham Buleray ro vasam doghabzeh pishtaz kardeh   shodeh 3500
<amin`> everplays: SO WHAT IS BETTER and not sucks
<everplays> amin`, at this very moment fedora daram, vali daram tadarok mibinam be netbsd switch konam (ehtemalan)
<amin`> everplays: I suggest use freebsd its mother
<amin`> agar man moshkel ntfs va ext4 nadashtam ta hala sadbareh freebsd ba gnome nasb kardeh bodam
<majid> خب من تصمیم گرفتم که اوبونتو رو امتحان کنم. یکی پیشنهاد بده دقیقا قبلش جز بک آپ و فلان و... باس چیکا کرد؟
<majid> و اینکه این کدهایی که هس این ور اونور تو نت چطور استفاده می‌شه
<majid> لطفا.
<morteza> salam
<morteza> man mikham bedunam akharin package hayi ke nasb kardam chi budan.
<morteza> kasi midune ba apt-get mishe ye query chizi mishe gereft baraye in kar?
<Kaveh8> salam
<Kaveh8> man ba "Empathy" varede channel shodam
<Kaveh8> amma vaghti in panjere ya panjere "Nickserv" ro mibandam
<Kaveh8> dige nemtoonam va konam
<Kaveh8> az koja bayad dobare in panjereha ro va konam?
<mohsen2> salam
<mohsen2> ye soal dar mored makhzan mahali?
<mohsen2> kasi hast javab bede
<mohsen2> ?
<mohsen2> aloooooooo
<mohsen2> kasi nist javab ma ro bede .lagal begin montazer bash
<mohsen2> aslan soalmo migam:chetory az dvd hayi ki kharidm "7 ta dvd makhazen ubuntu" chetory estefade konam manzoram ine ke chetory berizam ro hard ba estefade konam
<mohsen2> ?
<narcislinux> mohsen2:  salam
<narcislinux> mohsen2: ye rahnema toye wiki hast
<mohsen2_> na on be dardam nakhord.akhe midonin to dvd baste ha toye folder haye motafavetan
<mohsen2_> na on be dardam nakhord.akhe midonin to dvd baste ha toye folder haye motafavetan
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man bade inke dirver karte graphiko nasb mikonam bade restart dige tasvir nadaram
<mahdi> chikar bayad bekonam ?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * WhiteCrow1||AWAY is away: Gone away for now
 * WhiteCrow1 is back.
<amin`> salam
<amin`> shabeton bekheyr
<mahdy> join #gnewsense-dev
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-21
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-22
<ttrt> salam. kesi ba svn kar karde?
<somaye_> salam
<somaye_> man ye smtp server ba python run kardam
<somaye_> hala mikham ye mail client tahte web tarahi konam
<somaye_> va ba un ye mail ro be in smtp server ersal konam
<somaye_> kasi hast betune komak kone
<somaye_> bebakhshid man in bahso inja matrah kardam
<somaye_> chon kanale farsi ba in mazmun nis
<psydroid> salam somaye_
<psydroid> man injuri hadeaghal chand ta kalameye jadido yad gereftam
<mohammad6006> #salam
<mohammad6006> yeki komak kone
<mohammad6006> ye virus oftade to server
<mohammad6006> mikham ba grep peydash konam
<mohammad6006> har chi mizanam amal nemikone
<mohammad6006> sub directory ro nemigarde
<dark-sun> grep be subdirectory chi kar dare?
<dark-sun> use 'find'
<mohammad6006> khob dastoresh chie?
<mohammad6006> to ssh putty mikham bezanam
<mohammad6006> toye file haye index ye code inject mishe
<mohammad6006> dark-sun:  man mikham ye code ro peyda konam bayad az find estefade konam?
<dark-sun> mohammad6006✪ find ro baraye searche file ha mizani,
<dark-sun> grep ro baraye dakhele har file
<everplays> mohammad6006, bayad az find va grep ba ham estefade koni: find /path/to/search/ -exec grep -iHn "find-the-text" {} \;
<mohammad6006> dark-sun: khob manam grep estefade mikardam
<mohammad6006> everplays:  khob man mikham to hamon directory ke hastam sub hasho search kone to path to search chi bezanam?
<dark-sun> mohammad6006✪ noghte
<dark-sun> .
<everplays> mohammad6006, age vaghean in command-i ke dadam ro motevajeh nemishi ke khob aslan server vase chi dari?
<everplays> agaram server male khodet nist ke kodoom ablahi server dade dastet?
<dark-sun> everplays✪ begiresh azash baba, alan kharabesh mikone ;)
<dark-sun> :D
<mohammad6006> baba 200 ta dastor test kardam
<mohammad6006> javab nemide
 * dark-sun ba  koltesh ro dar miare k mohammad ro bokoshe... 
<mohammad6006> intori nokte be nokte miporsam bebinam shayd ye jaye karam irad dare
<mohammad6006> ye virus oftade to server
<mohammad6006> dastrasim ham mahdode
<mohammad6006> mondam chikar konam
 * dark-sun ye noskhe az ketabe moghadas mide be mohamad k doa bekhune...
<everplays> mohammad6006, virus chie? hatman kasi dare hack mikone
<everplays> agaram dasti nasheste bashe vase hack kardan, hatman ye script run karde khodesh rafte khabide
<dark-sun> everplays✪ shayadam dare chayy mikhore ;)
<dark-sun> :D
<mohammad6006> everplays: agha maskharam nakon ye soal : in commandi ke dadi mitoni mahdod koni be file haye php?
<everplays> mohammad6006, find -iname "*php" -exec grep -iHn "find-the-text" {} \;
<mohammad6006> everplays: eyval - ye soal dige miporsam khaheshan maskhare nakon
<mohammad6006> everplays: in result ha ro ke mide safheye putty chon kocholoe scrool mikhore avvalia dide nemishe
<mohammad6006> :D
<mohammad6006> chikar konam hameye resultharo bebinam :))
 * dark-sun be everplays sigar mide...
<everplays> mohammad6006, find -iname "*php" -exec grep -iHn "find-the-text" {} \; | more
<mohammad6006> he he are yadam oftad :D
 * everplays sigar ro az dark-sun migere va roshan mikone
 * dark-sun B-~ ~ ~ ~
<mohammad6006> everplays: agha jon dastet dard nakone inaro peyda kardam
<mohammad6006> everplays: hala ye rahi bego ke betonam in code ha ro ke peyda mikone khodesh hazf kone
<everplays> hefz kone? hefz mikone khodesh, to bayad hefz koni mohammad6006
<everplays> bala payin ro bezan, command hayi ke ghablan zadi ro mibini
<mohammad6006> delete
<mohammad6006> remove
<mohammad6006> na hazf kone
<dark-sun> mohammad6006✪ oona ro hefz kon, baghiash va3 jala3 bad ;)
<mohammad6006> on text hayi ro ke peyda mikone az file remove kone
<everplays> lol
<everplays> mohammad6006, jaye grep az sed estefade kon, ama ghablesh ye search kon bebin sed chetori kar mikone
<mohammad6006> everplays:  karesh doroste  yaani daghighan on chizayi ke man mikhastam ro peyda karde
<mohammad6006> everplays: faghat ye chizi on code kheili tolanie fekr konam az meghdare mojaze command tolanitare in ro chejori hal konam?
<mohammad6006> yaani on matni ke mikham search konam va remove beshe kheili tolania
<everplays> ta vaghti khat be khat hazf-esh koni har cheghadr toolani bashe mohem nist
<mohammad6006> motavajeh nashodam
<mohammad6006> man mikham kolle on code ro search konam va remove konam
<mohammad6006> chon tolanie to command hamash neshon nemide
<mohammad6006> everplays: koshi?
<mohammad6006> :D
<mohammad6006> everplays:  haji man be jaye grep sed zadam ino nevesh : sed: -e expression #1, char 1: unknown command: `<'
<everplays> mohammad6006, goftam ke manual page-e sed ro bekhoon
<dark-sun> mohammad6006✪ ‎‪haji ye google kon 'راهنمای sed'
<mohammad6006> everplays: haji in code kojash ghalate? find -iname "*php" -exec sed "base64_decode('ZXJyb3JfcmVwb3J0aW5nKDApO" {} \;
<everplays> mohammad6006, to behesh nemigi mikhay code ro ba chi replace koni
<everplays> bebin, kheyli rahat mitoonam begam chi karesh koni dorost mishe, ama behtar-e khodet beri yad begiri sed chetori kar mikone
<mohammad6006> man akhe mikham remoce kone nemikham replace kone
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<mohammad6006> # agha moshkele in code chie akhe
<mohammad6006> WhiteCrow1:  agha moshkele in code chie?
<mohammad6006> find -iname "*php" -exec sed "base64_decode('ZXJyb3JfcmVwb3J0aW5nKDApO" {} \;
<mohammad6006> mikham in code ro hazf kone be jash ham hichi nemikham benevise
<WhiteCrow1> mohammad6006, man php nemidonam
<mohammad6006> command linuxe
<mohammad6006> php nist
<WhiteCrow1> mohammad6006, man linux balad nistam linux chi hast aslan ?!
<mohammad6006> ok
<WhiteCrow1> mohammad6006, linux chi e ? khordani e ?
<mohammad6006> WhiteCrow1: man gire karam alan vagte maskhare bazie akhe
<WhiteCrow1> mohammad6006, عجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــب روزگاری هست
<mohammad6006> sed ro balad nisty?
<WhiteCrow1> sed والا یک زمانی شکلات خوبی بود حالا چی هست ؟ من شکلات دوست دارم
<mohammad6006> #salam
<mohammad6006> @kasi hast soale ma ro javab bede?
<mohammad6006> man file iso noskheye linux download kardam baad wirte kardam ro dvd
<mohammad6006> hala ke mikham boot konam
<mohammad6006> minevise isolinux .... boot: chi bayad benevisam chikar konam?
<esak> mohammad6006 u bayad be nahvi  write koni ke file iso ro extraxct kone
<esak> fkr konam u  alan ro dvd faghat 1 file iso dari doroste ?
<mohammad6006> esak: na extract kardam ba nero zadam ke image ro roye dvd bezane file ha extract shodan
<mohammad6006> maslan foldere casper isolinux preseed ina hastan tosh
<esak> chiz dge be zehnam namirese. man mamolan ro flash mirizam
<mohammad6006> esak: che farghi mikone man alan to dvd daram vagty mikhad boot kone nemire be install
<mohammad6006> command mikhad
<mohammad6006> minevise boot:
<mohammad6006> fek mikonam bayad bootable mikardam ke nakardam
<esak> mohamad6006  fkr mikonma  ya dorost  write nashode ya bootable nist. manam chanbar ke ro ya flash rikhtam boot namishaod badesh ro ya flash dge rikhtam boot shod !
<mohammad6006> file iso ro rikhti ro flash?
<esak> na ya software dastam ke file iso ro tabdil mikard
<kamyar> salam dustan, man ye moshkele kuchiki daram
<kamyar> kesi mitune komakam kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-23
<farzad> salam dostan
<farzad> moshkel man inke chetori  barname c++ mishe inja nevesht
<kohyar> bash: /opt/lampp/: No such file or directory
<kohyar> bash: /opt/lampp/: No such file or directory
<safeith> کسی heimdall روی اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ نصب کرده
<kohyar> ki xampp ro 12.4 nasb karde??????????///
<kohyar> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package lampp
<ahmad> سلام یکی یک توزیع خوب معرفی کنه؟ که هم زیبا باشه هم کار آمد.
<ahmad> مثلا برای کارهای گرافیکی و بازی خوب باشه
<ahmad> راحت درایو ati را بشناسه
<nixoeen> ahmad: Ubuntu
<ahmad> سلام ببخشید میشه دوباره جواباتونو بدین
<ahmad> اشتباهی زدم صفحه رفت
<ahmad> دربارهی بهترین توزیع بود
<ahmad> و اینکه توزیعی باشه که برای کارهای گرافیکی و بازی خوب باشد ودر این حال زیبا هم باشد
<nixoeen> ahmad: Ubuntu
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-24
<ahmad> سلام این بازی را چگونه دانلود بکنم http://www.playdeb.net/software/Speed%20Dreams
<ahmad> توی  مرکز نرم افزاری اوبونتو که نیست؟
<Knight-Rak> ahmad, khode playdeb ye package baraye bazi hash bayad baraye nasb gozashte bashe ke ye file .deb hastezsh ehtemalan ono Donwload o install kon badesh mituni tamam bazi hasho nasb koni
<ahmad> شما میدونید کجاست؟
<ahmad> dark-sun شما  هم میتونید کمک کنید؟
<ahmad> Knight-Rak لطفا کمک کنید
<Amin_> سلام
<Amin_> خبری از جشن اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ تو تهران نیست ؟
<ahmad> تو جشن چی کار میکنند اوبونتوی مجانی میدن؟
<ali> salam !
<ali> is there anybody?
<kouhyar> to terminal lampp baz nemishe??
<kouhyar> to terminal lampp ejra nemishe?
<reza> hi anyone is there?!
 * dark-sun :)
<ramin> man xampp1.7.7 downlod kardam ro ubuntu12.04 chetori barnamasho baz konam?
<ramin> man xampp1.7.7 downlod kardam ro ubuntu12.04 chetori barnamasho baz konam?
<ramin> man xampp1.7.7 downlod kardam ro ubuntu12.04 chetori barnamasho baz konam?
<ramin>  Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ramin> bash: /opt/lampp/: No such file or directory
<ramin> bash: /opt/lampp/: No such file or directory
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-25
<Guest56135> salam
<Guest56135> hi
<Knight-Rak> Guest56135, salam
<Guest56135> ba salam va arze adadb ye soal misha theme ubuntu 12.04  ro avaz kard
<Knight-Rak>  Guest56135 , are
<Guest56135> advance setting ro nasb kardam amma Theme -> Theme shell  oon gheyre faal hastesh
<Guest56135> pak kardam va dobara nasb kardam baz ham hamin moshkel ro daram
<Knight-Rak> Guest56135 , khob shoma kare dorosti anjam dadin aval nasb advanced settings badesham az theme gtk+theme ro avaz konid
<Knight-Rak> Guest56135 , theme haye jadid ro ham inja Copy konid baad az Extract kardan "/usr/share/themes"
<Guest56135> tnx....
<Knight-Rak> badesh be list ezafe mishe mitunid entekhab konid
<Guest56135> bazam tnx...
<Knight-Rak> your welcome
<Guest56135> ahan bebakhshid man ye seri icon download kardam che tor mitoonam azesh estefade konam
<Knight-Rak> Guest56135 , aval icon haro extract kon badesh copy kon " /usr/share/icons "
<Guest56135> tnx...
<Knight-Rak> Guest56135 , hala to advanced setting onaro entekhab kon ;)
<Guest56135> halla  :)
<Guest56135> sharmanda copy kardam too hamoon masir vali too advance setting chizi nemiad :(
<Knight-Rak> Guest56135 , advanced settings ro close kon o az aval baz kon to Theme  to list "Icon theme" ro check kon  bayad ezafe shode bashe
<amiro> salam
<amiro> kasi has komak e ma kone ?
<sterNiX> moshkeleto bego amiro age kesi bood javab mide
<amiro> man linux ubuntu nasb kardam , mikham bedonam az koja mitonam computer ayi k be shabake vasl hastan estefade konam ?
<amiro> ya file ayi k share shode ro bebinam
<sterNiX> amiro☣ age shabake tahte windows bashe bayad samba nasb koni va ba on kar koni
<sterNiX> age tahte linux\Unix bashan, NFS
<amiro> esme barname samba hast ?
<sterNiX> !samba | amiro
<lubotu3> amiro: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<amiro> mamnooon
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-26
<mahdy> Rosha: ping
<Rosha> mahdy: pong
<mahdy> Rosha: hi
<Rosha> hi
<mahdy> Rosha: agha shimare ine : 2645315
<mahdy> shomare*
<Rosha> shomare chi ?
<mahdy> Rosha: رانژه برا ندا گستر
<Rosha> ahan
<Rosha> bashe
<Rosha> alan midam bache haye foroosh
<mahdy> Rosha: همونجا خوده متاکو داره ؟
<Rosha> are
<mahdy> Rosha: اوکی . مرسی بگو برا اول کار یه ۵ گیگ ۱۲۸ سه ماهه از این ۲۸۵۰۰ تومنی ها هم شارژ کنن
<mahdy> Rosha: شماره کارتو ایناشون هم بده تا براشون واریز کنم
<Rosha> mahdy: bezar javabe estelamesh biad
<Rosha> alan zang mizane
<mahdy> Rosha: به کجا ؟
<Rosha> be khodam
<mahdy> Rosha: آها . اوکی
<Rosha> mahdy: 30000 toman mishe
<Rosha> eshkal nadare
<Rosha> ?
<mahdy> hi mahdy
<mahdy> hi maour
<mahdy> Rosha: این محسن داوری هم گوشیشو جواب نمیده . تو هنو حرف نمیزنی باش ؟
<Rosha> mahdy: man kollan ba adamye lashi kari nadarm
<mahdy> Rosha: از کجا فهمیدی که لاشیه حالا ؟ قبلا که خیلی رفیقت بوده گویا
<Rosha> mahdy: adam too zendegish eshtebah mikone
<mahdy> Rosha: پس به اینم زنگ نمیزنم دیگه . با اون صدای نازک کیریش
<Rosha> mahdy: in khanoome zang zad
<Rosha> mahdy: mige chi kar mikoni ?'
<Rosha> mahdy: panelo baz bezaram ya bebandamesh ?
<mahdy> Rosha: بهش بگو خبرت میدیم که که
<mahdy> Rosha: خیلی گرون میگن خو
<mahdy> Rosha: 25 toman bara rah andazi ziade
<Rosha> mahdy: manam besh goftam
<mahdy> Rosha: 5 min sabr kon
<Rosha> mahdy: goft gheymatamoon ine
<mahdy> Rosha: 10 toman tokhmi mikhad begire , begoo bebande panelesho
<maour> hi mahdy
<mahdy> maour: sup ?
<Rosha> bashe
<mahdy> Rosha: متاکو دزده
<Rosha> :D
<maour> mahdy, aash ?
<mahdy> Rosha: برو به اون قرمساق بگو با ده تومن رانژه کردم
<Rosha> mahdy: goftam :D
<Rosha> mahdy: goft *** ***** **** ** * ****
<mahdy> Rosha: besh migofti **** **** ** **** **
<Rosha> mahdy: goft daram miam dare khoonatoon neshoonet bedam :D
<mahdy> Rosha: واقعا چی فکر کردن تو متاکو که اینطوری میچاپن ملتو ؟
<mahdy> Rosha: اون نونی که میبری سر سفره زن و بچت حلال نیست
<Rosha> mahdy: in kesafat kari ha rabti be bakhshe ma nadare
<Rosha> mahdy: boro be bakhshe foroosh begoo :D
<mahdy> Rosha: بخش شمام طبعا کثافت کاریای خودشو داره
<Rosha> mahdy: bakhshe ma kamelan dorost kar mikone
 * everplays pokes chalist 
<chalist> everplays, چاکرییییییییییم
<hadi> does anybody here?
<everplays> hadi, dorost-esh in-e: "is anybody here?", badam inja farsi harf mizanan, ghablesh rahnamaye channel ro bekhoon
<hadi> the channel guide is filter!!! :D
<ramin> chetori lampp nasb mishe to terminal?
<everplays> ramin, jaye inke donbal-e in bashi ke chetori lampp nasb koni, boro search kon bebin chetori apache / php / mysql ro nasb koni
 * everplays dark nemikone chera mardom donbale chizai mesle wampp / mampp ro linux migardan
<everplays> maour, salaam dude, haji switch-e twitter-et ro khamoosh kardi?
<maour> everplays, salaam , kollan switch ha ro off kardam felan
<maour> :)
<maour> felan too windows giram va injam hichi dame dast nist balad nistam chika konam :D
<everplays> maour, haha, dastesh dard nakone har kasi azabet mide :)
<maour> :)
<maour> inshala ke proje dot net bedan behet
<everplays> lol
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ramin> E: Unable to locate package mysql
<ramin> in erroro mide?
<ramin> E: Unable to locate package mysql
<ramin> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-server is already the newest version. phpmyadmin is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ramin> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin mysql-server man mikham ino nasb konam????????
<ramin> errore balaiyro mide?
<ramin> chikar konam?
<ramin> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-server is already the newest version. phpmyadmin is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<sterNiX> eh miad raftesh
<ramin> upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
#ubuntu-ir 2012-05-27
<MehDi> salam
<MehDi> KHobid
<MehDi> kasi nist?
<MehDi> alo0o0o0
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<lili> salam
<lili> khobin
<lili> dinbale serial crack va khode greenbow hastam ama nemitonam peida konam ya ink free nistan
<h0n3st> ‏دعوت به همکاری دولوپر www.ebtekar.info
<ali_> dorood
<ali_> سلام‌!‌
<mohammad6006> #salam alaykom
<mohammad6006> to server yek codi toye file ha inject mishe kasi midone chetor mitonam source in code ro peyda konam ke az koja inject mishe?
 * dark-sun ide ee nadare...
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ahmad> salam che jorey format svg ra be barnamehye krita azafeh konam?
<ahmad> dark-sun help me
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ !
<ramin> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-server is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ramin> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-server is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ramin> mishe begin in chi mg?????????//
<ahmad> sterNiX  شما اطلاع دارید؟
<sterNiX> w8
<ahmad> he jorey format svg ra be barnamehye krita azafeh konam?
<ahmad> sterNiX ؟
<sterNiX> sabr kon ahmad
<sterNiX> poshte telam
<ahmad> sterNiX  ببخشید چقدر طول میکشه
<ramin> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mysql-server is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sterNiX> mige mysql-server nasbe va beroz
<ahmad> sterNiX ببخشید جواب من را کی میدهید
<sterNiX> ahmad☣ soalet cghi bood?
<ahmad> he jorey format svg ra be barnamehye krita azafeh konam?
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ salam, sorry busy hastam
<sterNiX> ahmad☣ nemidonsm
<ahmad> sterNiX بلد هستید
<sterNiX> google kon
<ahmad> ببخشیدا ولی خسته نباشید
<sterNiX> poshte telam
<ahmad> اگر به نتیجه رسیده بودم از شما میپرسیدم
<sterNiX> krita estefade nemikonam ke bedonam to roomesh bepors
<ThomasV> hello.. is there someone here willing to translate bitcoin-related software to farsi?
<ahmad> dark-sun  che jorey format svg ra be barnamehye krita azafeh konam?
<dark-sun> ahmad✪ nemidunam chi migi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-20
<MGH> wow ba che zabani neveshte shode?
<JAVACODER> MGH: ??
<MGH> <JAVACODER> world of warcraft, ba che zaban hayii neveshte shode?
<MGH> <JAVACODER> barnamenevisiye samte serveresh ba che zabani hast?
<JAVACODER> MGH: ba har zabani hata JS ham mishe
<MGH> <JAVACODER> what?
<MGH> js?
<JAVACODER> MGH: bayad shakheye kar moshakhas beshe ta behtarin lang ro ba tavajoh be niaz entekhab kard
<JAVACODER> MGH: java script
<MGH> <JAVACODER> akhe java script ke ye zabane samte client hast, na server
<JAVACODER> lubotu3: hi
<JAVACODER> MGH: nodeJS ro search kon motevajeh mishi
<JAVACODER> MGH: hala langeh samteh server vaseh che kari mikhay /
<JAVACODER> ?
<MGH> <JAVACODER> daram tahghigh mikonam
<JAVACODER> MGH: onvaneh tahghighet chie ?
<MGH> <JAVACODER> behtarin zaban baraye barnamenevisiye game server ha
<JAVACODER> MGH: 100% C hast
<JAVACODER> MGH: alan behtarin engin haye game ro ham ba C minevisan
<JAVACODER> MGH: vali ageh system ro neveshti va faghat mikhay jahateh service dadaneh online be karbara 1 zanab ro pishnahad bedam un ziad fargh nemikoneh chi bashe , high performance mikhay C++ va java behtarinan
<MGH> <JAVACODER> mishe yekam bishtar tozih bedi
<MGH> <JAVACODER> baraye samte server, mishe az c++ estefade kard?
<JAVACODER> MGH: dar che moredi ? soalet ro vazeh va gheireh koli bepors ta batunam komak konam
<MGH> JAVACODER: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=175659#175659
<JAVACODER> MGH: baleh mishe
<JAVACODER> MGH: fekr mikoni zaban haye samteh server chiz haye ajib gharibian ?!
<MGH> JAVACODER:na
<MGH> JAVACODER: baraye ye bazi i ke chand hezar karbare online dare va to har mili second ham send va recive dare
<MGH> JAVACODER: che zabani estefade mishe, masalan az php estefade miukonand ya python or Ruby?
<MGH> JAVACODER: Or har zabane digeii?
<MGH> JAVACODER: dar kol zabane entekhab shode cheghadr to performance karaii dare?
<JAVACODER> MGH: bebin shoma az 5 ta 10000000 nafar ya behtar begam N nafaro mituni ba har zabooni ke mikhay game server benevisi vali bahseh asli performanceh kareh
<JAVACODER> MGH: performance be zabaneh sadeh yani un zaban che algorithmi ro baraye kamtar estefadeh kardan az ram o cpu va manabeye server babateh N nafar eshghal mikoneh
<JAVACODER> MGH: C++ va java , makhsusan java high performance tarin remote server haro mishe bahash nevesht
<MGH> JAVACODER:  man ham manzoram hamine, alan lol mige az php estefade mikone, aya php vaghean in ghabeliyat va tavanaii ro dare?
<JAVACODER> MGH: alan behtarin network driven ro ba java neveshtan http://netty.io
<JAVACODER> MGH: php 1 zabanie ke be dardeh game server nemikhureh va man solution avalam nis
<JAVACODER> MGH: php bishtar be dardeh site haye ba load kam va service haye hadeaghal monaseb tareh
<JAVACODER> MGH: bahs haye enterprise java harfeh aval ro mizaneh
<JAVACODER> MGH: alan vaseh warcraft ham ba java serveresh ro code zadan
<MGH> JAVACODER: Ok, damet garm
<MGH> JAVACODER: python ya ruby chi?
<JAVACODER> MGH: khahesh dadash
<JAVACODER> ;)
<MGH> JAVACODER: rastesh man khodam daram php ro yad migiram
<MGH> JAVACODER: yeki az dostan goft boro ruby ya python yad begir
<JAVACODER> MGH: python o ruby ham khuban makhsusan ke sari mishe develop kard 1 chizi ro va performance java ro nakhahand dasht , python 1 zabaneh scriptie
<JAVACODER> MGH: php yad migiri ke game server benevisi /
<JAVACODER> ?
<JAVACODER> MGH: ageh tazeh kari boro Python yad begir az php asun tar va por karbord tareh
<MGH> JAVACODER: na baba
<JAVACODER> MGH: ageh to programming ostekhun terkondi boro java yad begir
<MGH> JAVACODER: man baraye tarahiye site yadesh migiram
<JAVACODER> MGH: php alan bazareh web nevisish to iran dagheh vali vaseh app nevisi dastet bastast kareh ziadi nemituni bahash anjam bedi
<MGH> JAVACODER: java ro yad gereftam, ama alan khoob yadam nist
<MGH> chon natonestan bahash poli dar biyaram
<JAVACODER> MGH: khub chera hamoon java ro edameh nemidi ? va dari php yad migiri /!!!
<JAVACODER> MGH: java tanha eybesh bozorgishe ,
<MGH> JAVACODER: akhe to iran bahash mishe che kard?
<JAVACODER> MGH: bayad kheili chiz to java yad begiri ke betuni java programmer beshi
<MGH> JAVACODER: etefaghan az syntax java kheyli khosham omad
<JAVACODER> MGH: koleh sazman haye dorost o hessabi portalashun java hast
<JAVACODER> MGH: bank ha va .... koleh project haye melli o sazmanie bozorg ro ba java minevisan
<MGH> JAVACODER: manzoret az portal, website hashon hast ya otomaysiyone edari?
<JAVACODER> MGH: portal tarifesh ziadeh behtareh search koni :D
<MGH> bank saderat va chand taye dige ro ba asp.net neveshtand
<MGH> meli ro ham fekr konam php bood
<JAVACODER> MGH: vali khub php ham khubeh va bazaresh garm tar az java hast , vali miangineh hoghogheh 1 php kar 700-800 hast vali java kar 1500 - 2500
<JAVACODER> MGH: kheili az sazmanha daran systemeshuno be java kooch midan
<MGH> http://www.armitis.com/HomePage/default.loco
<JAVACODER> MGH: pool dar uvurdan az java ham honareh khudesh ro mikhad ,
<MGH> <JAVACODER> damet garm, etelahate khobi dari
<MGH> JAVACODER: alan esmet javacoder hast, mahlome ke to java herfeii hasti
<MGH> JAVACODER: shoma ta alan che project hayii ro anjam dadid?(bebakhshid ke fozoli mikonam0
<MGH> JAVACODER: ??
<JAVACODER> MGH: chand service sazmani neveshtam , 1 app hematology takhshiseh cancer neveshtam ke toosh mantegheh phasi dareh , buffer neveshtam , anti ddos , ziadan hamasho begam ?
<JAVACODER> MGH: man ham java kareh herfehee nistam
<JAVACODER> MGH: harki edea kard ke herfehee hast bebakhshid in harfo mizanam ama ghalat kardeh
<JAVACODER> MGH: barnameh nevisi ke edea koneh herfehee hast yani kheili bi savadeh
<MGH> JAVACODER: man manzoram in bood ke cheghadr tonesti bahash pol darbiyari, razi hasti?
<JAVACODER> MGH: inghadri ke ageh alan beram mosaferateh 12 maheh hich khelali to zendegim ijad nemishe ;)
<MGH> JAVACODER: Damet garm dada, chon man alan php ro yad gereftam va bahash ye cms ekhtesasi neveshtam
<JAVACODER> MGH: afarin :D omidvaram customizeh drupal o joomla o WP nabashe :P
<MGH> JAVACODER: va taze daram sherkat sabt mikonam
<JAVACODER> MGH: sherkat chera sabt koni ?!!
<JAVACODER> MGH: chand saleteh ? che reshtehee dars khuni?
<JAVACODER> MGH: alan sabt kardi sherkatet ro ?
<MGH> JAVACODER: az tarafe dige daram ye cms dige ba zend minevisam, va mikham yeki ghabli ro ham open sourcesh konam, kholase saret ro be dard nayaram, alan vaghean nemidonam arzesh dare ke php ro vel konam va beam soraghe ye zabane dige mesle ruby or python
<JAVACODER> MGH: tarjobeye kar to 1 sherkat ro dashti ?
<JAVACODER> MGH: aslan kolan tahala kar kardi o project tahvil dadi ?
<MGH> JAVACODER: ma mohandesi narm afzar khondam, 24 salam hast
<MGH> JAVACODER: na rastesh ta alan jaii kar nakardam
<MGH> JAVACODER: alan ham 2 nafari darim kar mikonim
<MGH> JAVACODER: man samte server va dostam samte client
<JAVACODER> MGH: eshtebaheh kheili bozorgie ke be serfeh yad gereftan php va neveshtaneh 1 cms bekhay sherkat sabt koni ! behet shadidan va baradaraneh tosie mikonam ke boro aval to bazar khakeh bazaro bokhur yani boro vaseh 1 sherkateh dg code bezan
<JAVACODER> MGH: sherkat zadan niaz be yad gereftaneh chizhaee bishtar az php dareh
<JAVACODER> MGH: az masayeleh hoghoghie gharardad gerefteh ta nahveye gereftaneh moshtari va .....
<JAVACODER> MGH: in eshtebah ro nakon refigh
<MGH> JAVACODER: rastesh sherkat ro nesfe karhash ro kardim, va be khatere emtehanate term agab oftad
<MGH> JAVACODER: ta alan kolan kari anjam nadadam, ama to barnamenevisiye site dar hade mobtadi yad daram
<MGH> JAVACODER: in ham customizi az hish cms i nist
<MGH> JAVACODER: ama mehmariye khobi dare
<JAVACODER> MGH: dar moredeh inkeh mikhay 1 zaban yad begiri bayad begam chera ke na yad begir , zaban ha va technologhy ha va framework ha abzar haye 1 barnameh neviseh
<MGH> JAVACODER: Ok, akhe samte ma kasaii sherkat zadan va daran pool dar miyaran, ke aslan barnamenevisi yad nadarand
<JAVACODER> MGH: sherkat ro stop kon boro birun kar kon harfamo gush kon bad nemibini baadeh 5 sal ke kar kardi be fekreh sherkat bioft
<JAVACODER> MGH: bazareh php hamineh dg :)) hameh bezano daro hastan , fekreh kareh code base ro to php faramoosh kon ;)
<MGH> JAVACODER: midonam ke az sare refaghat va tajrobe in harf ro migi, ama jahii nist ke beram barash kar konam
<JAVACODER> MGH: python vali bazareh khubi nadareh
<MGH> man alan birjand hastam
<JAVACODER> MGH: birjand !!!! unja mikhay sherkat bezani ?!
<MGH> JAVACODER: are dige
<JAVACODER> MGH: akhe to un shahreh kochik kasi site be 1 sherkateh no pa sefaresh mideh ?!
<MGH> JAVACODER: 1 min wait ta barat 1 address bedam
<JAVACODER> MGH: birjand bayad vaziatesh az tehran badtar bashe
<MGH> JAVACODER: http://www.bhiranian.ir/
<JAVACODER> MGH: pasho bia tehran inja php kar mikhan eyneh chi , php karo makhsusan zend karo ro hava mizanan
<JAVACODER> MGH: rasti hamin zend ro ba java code zadan inam jahateh infot goftam
<MGH> JAVACODER: in sherkat ba joomla dare kar mikone, hamoon ro ham hichi yad nadare
<MGH> JAVACODER: baraye har karesh dare 2-4 toman migire
<JAVACODER> MGH: un sherkat dareh kareh khubi mikoneh php yani hamin dg fekr kardi to iran kasi faratar az in sefaresh mideh !?
<JAVACODER> MGH: jomla o WP kafie
<MGH> akhe baraye man ghablan pol mohem nabood
<JAVACODER> MGH: vaghti WP tamameh niaz haye moshtari ro bar taraf mikoneh dg che karie ke az base code bokhureh ?!
<MGH> JAVACODER: ama alan ham pool ham yadgiri
<MGH> JAVACODER: eyjan ke dast gozashti ro delam
<JAVACODER> MGH: bebin php kheili nemituneh toro erza koneh bayad langet ro avaz koni ageh mikhay chiz haye bishtari yad begiri
<MGH> JAVACODER: man ham ye zaban mikham mesle php ke framework va library va document ghavii dashte bashe, ham ye zabani mesle python or java, ke hame kare bashe
<MGH> JAVACODER: baraye hamiin alan sardar gom hastam
<JAVACODER> MGH: sardar gom nabash negah kon be ayandat mikhay chekar koni ?!
<MGH> JAVACODER: che zabani ro shoma pishnahad mikonid?
<JAVACODER> MGH: mikhay birjand bemooni ya na ?
<MGH> JAVACODER: na baba
<JAVACODER> MGH: ba un zaban mikhay pool dar biari ya mikhay khudet ro ertegha bedi
<MGH> JAVACODER: man fehlan ghasde ejdevaj va chize dige ii nadaram, taze dare az reshtam va barnamenevisi khodham miyad
<JAVACODER> MGH: to tehran gondeh tarin sherkat ha ham daran az WP estefadeh mikonan kareh code base ba php 1 chizeh khandeh dari shudeh
<JAVACODER> MGH: albateh sefaresh ha 90% site haye mamoli hastan !
<JAVACODER> MGH: ama to java 90% project hash baham fargh daran va hamishe chizi baraye yad giri dari
<MGH> JAVACODER: Ok, khob kar az koja gir biyaram
<JAVACODER> MGH: vali kareh php ziadeh vali arzuneh dar avaz kareh java kameh vali besiar geruneh
<MGH> JAVACODER: man java ro baraye yad giriye android khondam, va alan 1 sali mishe ke samtesh naraftam
<MGH> JAVACODER: va taghriban yadam rafte
<JAVACODER> MGH: to tehran ke man har roz rooznameh ro baz mikonam koli shayad balaye 15 sherkat php kar o cms kar o ... mikhan , php karo to tehran ro hava mizanan makhsusan ke zend kar ham beshe
<MGH> JAVACODER: akhe hanooz daneshgam tamoom nashode
<MGH> JAVACODER: ta 1 sale dige birjand hastam
<JAVACODER> MGH: android nevisi ba java , 1 chizeh besiar sadehee hast , bia EJB , EE , SOA , SAAS , REST va inaro bekhun
<JAVACODER> MGH: pas ta un moghe ta mituni daneshet ro ziad kon zabaneh englisitam ghavi kon
<MGH> JAVACODER: albate karte sarbazi daram, ok zaban ro khodam ham be fekresh bodam
<JAVACODER> philipballew: haya
<MGH> JAVACODER: albate translatam bad nist(be khosos to matn haye takhasosi)
<MGH> JAVACODER: khob khatm kalam aziz, kheyli hal dadi, khoda omret bede
<MGH> JAVACODER: dar payan che zabani ro pishnahad midi, hamiin php ya java ya python or ruby or ........?
<JAVACODER> MGH: hich vaght ajaleh nakon koli chiz hast ke bayad yad begiri , daneshgat ke tamom shud ba tavajoh be inkeh sarbazi ham rafti biad tehran 1 pansioneh karmandi begir va inja kar kon ta kar yad begiri baadeh chand sal mituni be fekreh 1 sherkat bashi
<JAVACODER> MGH: khahesh
<JAVACODER> MGH: ajaleh nakon faghat
<JAVACODER> MGH: 1chizi mikhay ke to har scale o layeri harfeh avalo bezaneh java is best
<MGH> JAVACODER: ok, damet garm aziz
<JAVACODER> MGH: nazareh man albateh 1 ki dg momkeneh begeh python behtar az java hast
<JAVACODER> MGH: khahesh dar khedmatim , esmetam nagofti ;)
<MGH> JAVACODER: Very very very thankyou
<MGH> mohammad hastam
<MGH> JAVACODER: fehlan bye
<JAVACODER> bye now
<JAVACODER> ;)
<JAVACODER> be lucky
<philipballew> JAVACODER, hello
<philipballew> How are you?
<JAVACODER> philipballew: hi phil
<JAVACODER> philipballew: TNX
<JAVACODER> philipballew: and you ?
<philipballew> JAVACODER, very good
<JAVACODER> philipballew: are you try java programming ?
<philipballew> JAVACODER, yes, I am bad at it
<JAVACODER> philipballew: :P
<JAVACODER> philipballew: hey phil what happen in US today ?
<philipballew> JAVACODER, nothing much?
<JAVACODER> keykakito: are you arch user ?
<keykakito> JAVACODER: arch+ubuntu
<JAVACODER> keykakito: kodomeshun behtareh ?
<keykakito> vase man arch behtare, vali bastegi dare
<JAVACODER> keykakito: in package haye arch 1 jurian na ?
<keykakito> JAVACODER: system-esh ba ubuntu fargh dare
<keykakito> JAVACODER: vali kheyli khast nist
<JAVACODER> keykakito: mint cheturie ? emtehanesh kardi ?
<keykakito> JAVACODER: ta hala nasb nakardam, vali ta unjayi ke midunam hamun ubuntu-e ba package haye restricted be soorat default, va tanzimat-o narm-afzarhaye default-e mint
<keykakito> JAVACODER: kar bahash migan sadetar az ubuntu-e. desktop-e default-esh unity nist
<MGH> JAVACODER: sharmande, ye soal dashtam. ( bahzi az afrad migam ke sorate java nesbat be c va c++ kamtar hast)
<MGH> JAVACODER: va masalan nabayad baraye bazi estefade beshe, nazaret chi hastesh?
<dv> hi
<dv> is there anybody here?!!
<dv> no one?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MGH> JAVACODER: what?
<MGH> dv What?
<dv> helleo!
<MGH> dv: hi man
<dv> i faced to a serious problem!
<MGH> dv: what is your problem?
<dv> ... it is ralated to my external hard disk
<dv> can u help me?!
<MGH> dv: more explain, plz
<MGH> dv: you should explain your problem
<dv> i take it from laptop without to unmount it!
<dv> so my laoptop is not detect it
<dv> gparted is known this partition
<dv> but i can not access to it
<dv> it is a unkown file system
<dv> unknown
<MGH> dv: what is file system?
<MGH> dv ext4?
<dv> its format is unknwon
<MGH> dv: can u speak persian?
<dv> its format is fat32 in advanced
<dv> BALE!!
<MGH> baba damet garm khob ma ro ke koshti
<dv> khobb....
<dv> mikhastam englishamo test konam!
<dv> :)
<MGH> dv, ghablan mishnakhte?
<dv> motavajeh shodi?
<dv> are
<dv> ye bar keshidamesh, bedoone unmount kardan
<dv> alan ham mishnase
<dv> amma bala nemiyad
<dv> faghat gparted mishnasash
<MGH> dv: khob nabayad hich moshkeli pish biyad, khob boro to disk app, bebin onja mishnasatesh
<MGH> az to gparted, shomare va name partition ro negah kon chi hast?
<MGH> masalan, sda7
<MGH> dv: negah kardi?
<MGH> dv: agar negah kardi bego ta begam chetor ba dastor mount mountesh koni
<MGH> JAVACODER: sharmande, ye soal dashtam. ( bahzi az afrad migam ke sorate java nesbat be c va c++ kamtar hast)
<MGH> JAVACODER: va masalan nabayad baraye bazi estefade beshe, nazaret chi hastesh?
<JAVACODER> MGH: bebin in bahseh bazi chizeh pichidehee hast
<JAVACODER> MGH: inam dar nazar begir ke algorithmeh karit ham mohemeh to kar mituni ba java codi bezani ke az C++ sari tar bashe mituni ham codi bezani sangin tar basheh
<JAVACODER> MGH: C ++ ham hamintureh
<MGH> JAVACODER: ok, injoor dar nazar begir ke ye barnamenevise herfeii bekhad code bezane
<MGH> JAVACODER: cheghadr fargh mikone
<JAVACODER> MGH: vali man engineh bazi haye ziadi ro didam ke ba C++ va C code khurdan , unam be khatereh ineh ke RAM kamtari ro eshghal mikoneh va albateh agar 2 nafar ba scaleh ham taraz 1 engineh bazi ba java va C++ benevisan 100% c++ sari tar khahad bud ama man teameh ghaviee nadidam ke ba java bekhad game engine beneviseh va in dalil nemishe ke kasi hanuz chun 1 game engineh dorost hessabi ba java naneveshteh va test nazadeh yani java codn tareh
<MGH> JAVACODER: ye soal dige, jsp sariitar hast ya php or ruby or python?
<JAVACODER> MGH: kasani ke to game engin developer hastan va geek ham hastan adam haye mamoliee nistan va hatman 1 chizi midunan ke ba C++ code mizanan
<JAVACODER> 100% jsp
<JAVACODER> rubby ham mituneh sari bashe ama jsp be nazareh man sari tareh
<JAVACODER> MGH: to programming bayad ofoghet ro rushan koni ke mikhay to che zaminehee kar koni
<JAVACODER> MGH: injur compare ha osoli nis
<JAVACODER> MGH: hamishe ham nabayad ro 1 zaban taasob dasht bayad bebini chi vaseh che kari monasebeh
<MGH> JAVACODER: ok, baz ham damet garm
<MGH> man kolan be barnamenevisiye web alaghe mand hastam, ziyad ba app hal nemikonam
<JAVACODER> MGH: kolan to kar haee ke systemi nis java hamishe sari tareh chun jaduye code byte ro dareh chun JIT dareh chun JVM dareh va .... ke baghie nadaran
<JAVACODER> MGH: bahseh hal nis alan mosalaman project haye khafan behet nakhuredeh vaghti bekhay web service haye dorost hesabi benevisi majbori service hato app koni va hameh chiz ro ro web container nabayad biari
<MGH> JAVACODER: va vase hamiin 2onbale ye zaban e samte server migardam
<JAVACODER> chun over head bishtari dareh web
<JAVACODER> MGH: in zabaneh samteh server ro dg nagoo 1 vazheye base ee hast va chizeh khandeh darie
<MGH> JAVACODER: damet garm aziz, yekam bishtar tozih midi
<JAVACODER> dv: hardet sokhteh ya ok hast ?
<JAVACODER> MGH: soal kon tozih bedam
<dv> agha man dis shode boodam!
<JAVACODER> MGH: dar che moredi ?
<dv> sharmande
<MGH> JAVACODER: dv, rafte (log out)
<dv> nasokhte
<dv> ham linux mishnasash ham windows
<JAVACODER> dv: alan hast ke nemibinish ?
<dv> linux mige formatesh maloom nis, windows mige bayad format beshe
<JAVACODER> dv: khudaro shokr
<JAVACODER> dv: linux amareh sokhtaneh hard externalash balast makhsusan distroye suse
<JAVACODER> dv: FATET parideh
<JAVACODER> dv: chizeh mohemi rush dashti ?
<MGH> JAVACODER: mitonam to a page e khososi yekam dige bahs konim
<JAVACODER> MGH: sure
<JAVACODER> MGH: notifireh radifi nadaram ageh pm dadi to private inja elam kon ke check konam
<MGH> alan ye private dadam
<dv> alo
<MGH> dv: jan?
<dv> seda miyad?!
<MGH> dv: are begoo
<JAVACODER> MGH: to alan sedashu shenidi mage :D
<MGH> JAVACODER: man fekr konam manzoresh in hast kasi matn hash ro mikhone
<MGH> JAVACODER: vagarna irc ke seda nadare
<JAVACODER> :P
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-21
<sajjad7> s
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-22
<elisa87> how can I set /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope to 0?
<Guest72378> salam
<Guest72378> hi all
<Guest72378> help me please
<Guest72378> head |= (*(pack+i-1)&0x80) >> 7;    what is it??
<Amirr> سلام کسی فیلتر شکن خوب برای اوبونتو سراغ داره ؟
<JAVACODER> Amirr: areh
<Amirr> mamnoon misham age moarefi koni
<JAVACODER> Amirr: JAP
<Amirr> jondo ?
<JAVACODER> search kon jap
<Amirr> daramesh faghat https proxy ro chi mizani ?
<Amirr> ba che porti ?
<JAVACODER> JAP ro darish ?!
<Amirr> jap / jondo ro daram
<JAVACODER> Amirr: http ro che portie ?
<Amirr> man https ro roye 127.0.0.1 tanzim kardam
<Amirr> vali soratesh paeene
<Amirr> 4001 port
<Amirr> ip va porte digeee soragh nadari ?
<JAVACODER> Amirr: server haye germany ro entekhab kon va user numberesh ham paeen bashe
<JAVACODER> Amirr: vaseh man ke alie
<JAVACODER> Amirr: fek konam version ghadimishu dari
<JAVACODER> Amirr: vali dar kole soratet bishtar az 400kb/s nemishe
<Amirr> man 1 mahe pish az saite jondo ro gereftam
<Amirr> version ee ke shoma dario koja mitonam dl konam ?
<Amirr> to software center ke nist
<JAVACODER> Amirr: az siteh rasmie jap !
<Amirr> :D
<Amirr> ok mamnoon az rahnamaeeton
<JAVACODER> yw
<JAVACODER> Amirr: anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
<JAVACODER> http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
<Amirr> ok tnx
<Amirr> :)
<Amirr> albate man version stablesho daram
<Amirr> shoma versione beta sho dl kardi ?
<Amirr> 18.015 ???????
<JAVACODER> Amirr: highlight koni man behtar mitunam befahmam ke 1ki behem pm dadeh
<JAVACODER> Amirr: na man akharin versioneh stablesh ro dl kardam
<JAVACODER> Amirr: ba https ha ham avalesh moshkel dasht ke server ro avaz kardam ok shud , bahash var beri mifahmi ke bayad chekar koni
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi kast?
<mahdi67> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> komak?
<mahdi67> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mahdi67> kooooooooooooooooooooooomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak!!!!!!!
<mahdi67> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<elisa87> Do you know why I am receiving these two errors? when running this C executable? like file pointer error and core dump? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690993/
<JAVACODER> elisa87: please ask to philipballew
<elisa87> philipballew:  salam do you know why I am receiving the file pointer error? this is a tested benchmark and it works fine for others! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690993/
<philipballew> elisa87, let me look in 10 minutes
<JAVACODER> elisa87: philip 1 ki az geek haye ubuntu hast ;) hatman komaket mikoneh
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> help me?
<isolated> mahdi67: سوالت رو بپرس هرکی بلد باشه جواب میده
<mohsen-rashidi> کسی اینجا هست؟
<isolated> mohsen-rashidi: سوالت رو بپرس هرکی بلد باشه جواب میده
<elisa87> kesi inja profiler mesle gprof estefade karde? gprof ro baladam chetor estefade konam k bege kodoom function bishtar estefade mikone CPU ro. vali mikham bedoonam kodoom line az kodoom function bishtar estefade mikoanan cpu ro
<JAVACODER> elisa87: fahmidi be manam begoo niaz daram
<elisa87> you can use VTune. But Vtune is not working due to some errors in my machine
<JAVACODER> elisa87: in philipballew ham ke javab nadad
<philipballew> oh, let me help point them in the right direction
<philipballew> try askubuntu.com
<elisa87> how can I install gimple for extracting the intermediates from the C/C++ code like CFG (Control Flow Graph)?
<elisa87> when I am trying to install gcc plugin I receive these error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691840/ do you know how to fix it?
<philipballew> elisa87, hey!
<philipballew> let me look at this with you
<philipballew> elisa87, Looks like a dependecy error.
<philipballew> elisa87, there still?
<elisa87> I fixed it
<elisa87> how can I install six for Python? I need it for this line: import six
<philipballew> elisa87, did askubuntu not help?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-23
<elisa87> I have extracted the CFG of a test.c program into test.c.013t.cfg using gimple, does anyone know how I can visualize it?
<s0bhan> سلام من مدت خیلی کوتاهی است که با ابونتو اشنا شدم ولی در اولین نگاه عاشقش شدم فقط یه سوال برام پیش اومده با وجود اینکه در اویوتنو هیچ ویروسی وجود نداره ما اصلا نیاز به نصب نرمافزار امنیتی نداریم؟از هک شدن و خیروه و غیرو نترسیم؟
<elisa87>  how should I include gcc-tree.h in my c program using "" or <> ? I am receiving this error when I use "" . gcc-c-api/gcc-tree.h:525:1: error: declaration for parameter 'gcc_vlexp_as_gcc_tree' but no such parameter
<elisa87> How can I install Persian font in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Amirr> بچه ها شما هم برای آپدیت اوبونتو دچار مشکل شدید ؟
<Amirr> connction faild میده
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-24
<JAVACODER> philipballew: ping
<philipballew> JAVACODER, ping
<JAVACODER> philipballew: /msg ?
<philipballew> JAVACODER, yes
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-25
<Parsi> سلام
<Parsi> میتونم از ابونتو سیستم ایمیج بگیرم و بعد روی یه ماشین دیگه ری استور کنم؟
<Melissa-> Parsi: are .ba clonezilla.
<Parsi> Melissa-: mikham az ro ubuntuyee ke ro vmware hast imagebegiram
<Parsi> moshkeli nadare?
<Milad_zehtab> bacheha sallam ye soal dashtam
<Milad_zehtab> mikham mano rahnaii konid
<Milad_zehtab> ?
<Parsi> Melissa-: قطع شدم
<Parsi> (12:16:24 PM) Parsi: Melissa-: mikham az ro ubuntuyee ke ro vmware hast imagebegiram
<Parsi> (12:16:41 PM) Parsi: moshkeli nadare?
<Parsi> هموطن ها خوابیدن؟
<Melissa-> Parsi: hello again.
<Melissa-> Parsi: to daghighan mikhay chikar koni?
<Parsi> Melissa-: من روی Fusion ابونتو دارم
<Parsi> میخوام بک آپ بگیرم بعد روی ماشینم ری استور کنم
<Melissa-> Parsi: dobare rooye vmwaret  ya rooye ye systeme sakhtafzari?
<Parsi> روی سخت افزار
<Parsi> به خازر این که یه مشت پکیج دارم که اگه بخوام دوباره دانلود کنم و کانفیگشون کنم از سردرد میمیرم!
<Parsi> خاطر*
<Parsi> Melissa-
<Melissa-> Parsi: mishe az rooye vmware az systemet image begiri
<Parsi> با کلون زیلا؟
<Parsi> بعد ری استور کنم همه چی کار میکنه؟
<Melissa-> Parsi: man khodam inkaro nakardam az rooye vmware tahala.va nemikonam.
<Parsi> چرا نمیکنی؟
<Melissa-> Parsi:  vali shodanie.
<Melissa-> Parsi: to bayad motmaen bashi ke driverat vase sakhtafzare jadid configure bashan
<Melissa-> yani kernelet driveraye systeme jadideto dashte bashe hatman
<Melissa-> boot path o boot loaderetam  update bayad bokoni
<Parsi> کی میشه توسعه دهنده ها کارها رو ساده کنن:|
<Parsi> خوب بذار یه نقشه دوم هم درست کنم
<Parsi> اگه این نشد، چطور میتونم از همه پکیج هام بک آپ بگیرم؟
<Parsi> aptoncd?
<Melissa-> Parsi: ta jayi ke midoonam clonezilla ya ghost khooban
<Parsi> اینکه مجبور باشی از لینوکس استفاده کنی خیلی زجرآوره:))))
<Melissa-> Parsi: chera? khoobe ke :)
<Parsi> Melissa-: شوخی میکنی؟! دقیقا چیش خوبه؟
<Melissa-> Parsi: chizaye khoob ke ziad dare. vali age aziatet mikone chera bahash kar mikoni?
<Parsi> Melissa-: مجبورم. ROS فقط روی لینوکس کامله
<Melissa-> Parsi:   be nazar miad be dardet bokhore  http://askubuntu.com/questions/32499/migrate-from-a-virtual-machine-vm-to-a-physical-system
<JAVACODER> !google
<lubotu3`> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<JAVACODER> $google
<JAVACODER> $google ubuntu
<JAVACODER> $list
<JAVACODER> !list
<lubotu3`> JAVACODER: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu3` !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu3` !alis ».
<anoNxeRo> !stfu | JAVACODER
<lubotu3`> JAVACODER: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<anoNxeRo> :D
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: :D ajab
<JAVACODER> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JAVACODER> !list
<lubotu3`> JAVACODER: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu3` !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu3` !alis ».
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: in listeh cmd hash kojast /? !list mizanam nemiareh
<anoNxeRo> yadam nist JAVACODER
<anoNxeRo> !patience
<lubotu3`> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Parsi> mamnon Melissa-
<Melissa-> Parsi:you're welcome
<Parsi> Melissa-: فکر کنم نتونم این کار رو کنم. روی پی سی نصبش نمیکنم
<Parsi> Déjà Dup رو امتحان میکنم
<Melissa-> Parsi: age moshkele interneto downloado ina ro dari mitooni respinaye distroto download koni.
<Melissa-> Parsi: bad az oon too harpc ke ubuntu rikhti
<Melissa-> az hamoon respinat estefade koni
<Parsi> Melissa-: پکیج های این یارو همینطوری فله ای نصب شه درست کار نمیکنه
<Parsi> یا باید بک آپ بگیرم کامل یا از اول نصب کنم
<Melissa-> manzooret az faleyi chie? :)
<Parsi> bunch
<Parsi> batch*
<Parsi> چندتاشون باید بعد از کانفیگ شدن بقیه نصب بشن
<Parsi> همچین چیزایی
<Melissa-> ?
<Parsi> مطمین نیستم
<Melissa-> soaleto motevajeh nemisham
<Parsi> ولی دوستم این کار رو کرد جواب نداد
<Parsi> دوستم اومد از کش رو کپی کرد
<Parsi> همه .deb ها رو
<Parsi> بعد تو ماشین جدید نصب کرد
<Parsi> درست کار نمیکردن
<Parsi> مجبور شد دوباره نصب کنه
<Melissa-> are inam yeraheshe.vali manam vase hamin moshkelat migam ke adam behtare kolan ye noskheye fresh berize
<Melissa-> harchand update kardano naseb package kheili azabavare
<Melissa-> vali hamoon timi ke tool mikeshe systeme adam update she o
<Parsi> هاه. برای همین کثافت کاریاس میگم لینوکس بده
<Melissa-> packegaye jadid nasb she
<Melissa-> barabare hamoon timie ke
<Parsi> آدم تا مجبور نشده نباید ازش استفاده کنه
<Melissa-> tool mikeshe systemeto config konio kholase moshkelatesho bartaraf koni
<Melissa-> adam atasho be leghash mibakhshe
<Parsi> تو برای چی استفاده میکنی؟ مجبوری؟ یا پول خریدن ویندوز نداری؟!
<Melissa-> Parsi:  hameye karam o projeham ba linuxe.
<Parsi> خدا بهت صبر بده
<Melissa-> Parsi: mage asan windows adame  :D
<Parsi> نه. مرگ بر ویندوز:دی
<Melissa-> badesham man kolan adat nadaram vase hich softwarei pool bedam ;)
<Melissa-> Parsi: na windowsi na linux labod mac apple? :|
<Parsi> بله
<Melissa-> uuuuuuugh
<Parsi> چرا؟
<Parsi> خیلی خوبه
<Parsi> من سالها ویندوز استفاده کردم. یک مدت هم لینوکس
<Parsi> در واقع همه رو امتحان کردم
<Melissa-> kolan az mahsolate apple khosham nemiad. kheili enhesarian. hardwaresh vaghan fogholadast.ham daroonesh ham boroonesh
<Melissa-> vali man asan bahash hal nemikonam
<Melissa-> vali age beine windowso mac bekhaym moghayese konim
<Melissa-> manam migam mac
<Parsi> Melissa-: حتما از walled garden بدت میاد؟
<Parsi> بی خیال!
<Melissa-> :p linux is better
<Parsi> شاید تو آی فون و آی پد نصبت به اندروید بیشتر محدودیت داشته باشی (اگه جیل برک نکرده باشی) ولی برای مک ها محدودیتی نیست
<Parsi> Melissa-: توسعه دهنده های لینوکس خلاقت ندارن :|
<Parsi> نگاه کن به نوم، هر روز داره شبیه فایندر میشه
<Parsi> یک کپی احمقانه البته
<Melissa-> ooooooooow......ye appleyie baddjens oomade too channel :p
<Parsi> حقیقت همینه. ولی شما نمیخواید قبول کنید
<Parsi> فقط به خاطر اینه که گرونن (با این قیمتا دیگه نمیتونم بخرم!)
<Melissa-> Parsi: chizayi ke vase man moheme portability o felexibilitie
<Melissa-> security ham ke 100%
<Parsi> Melissa-: و تو اینا کدوم بهتره؟! مثلا گلکسی نوت 2
<Parsi> :))
<Melissa-> open source boodan ham ke dige bemanad. az tarfi rahat mishe apphaye android ro gir avord.
<Melissa-> Parsi:  nope. i love nexus 10
<Parsi> -1
<Parsi> Melissa-: به نظر من یک سینی مالتی تاچ هست
<Melissa-> az lahaze sakhtafzari ghabool daram  apple ghavitare nesbat be baghieye branda.
<Parsi> Melissa-: واقعا چطور میتونی از اندروید حمایت کنی؟
<Parsi> من در مورد اندروید صحبت میکنم
<Melissa-> dar vaghe az tegra o exynos ghavitare
<Parsi> سیستم عامل
<Melissa-> vali az lahaze softwarei banabar dalayeli ke goftam androido tarjih midam
<Parsi> آرزو میکنم گوگل یک روز تعطیلش کنه
<Parsi> O_O
<Melissa-> Parsi: zehi khiale batel
<Melissa-> ;)
<Parsi> میدونی چطور کار میکنه؟
<Parsi> برای هر آشغالی که اجرا میشه یه ماشین مجازی اجرا میشه
<Parsi> کاراییش در حد پهن میشه!
<Melissa-> man ye developeram. vaseye man open sourse yani hamechi: proje,kar.khalaghiat, ebtekar
<Parsi> فکر کن، دستگاهای موبایل با پردازنده های چهار هسته ای!
<Melissa-> close source hamaro mahdood mikone
<Parsi> اوپن سورس: درستش کن فقط کار کنه!
<Parsi> من از این طرط فکر بدم میاد
<Parsi> طرز*
<Melissa-> Parsi: hala bikhial sho. ziad hers nakhor :-D
<Parsi> :D
<Parsi> Melissa-: ubuntu driveraro khodesh peida mikone?
<Melissa-> Parsi: mamoolan intorie. vali chon kare to ye kam estesnayie bad az rikhatne ubuntu mifahmim ke aya driveriro az ghalam endakhte ya na.
<Parsi> Melissa-: #linguistics umadi?
<Melissa-> Parsi: nope. chi hast?
<Parsi> mardom hastan, az ha,eja
<Parsi> be zabonaye mokhtalef harf mizanan
<Parsi> chzie funie
<Payam> salam
<Payam> من اوبونتو 12.04 رو نصب کردم اما متاسفانه هرکار کردم نتونستک کارت گرافیک رو بهش بشناسونم
<Parsi> Payam: NVidia?
<Payam> tu adapteresh zade intel
<Parsi> nemidoni chie?
<Payam> mobile intel(R) 965
<Payam> tu versione ghabliye ubuntu mishnakht card graphic ro
<Payam> jelve haye graphicish ham be khoobi ejra mishod
<Melissa-> Payam: ino bezan natijasho begu be man         lspci| grep VGA
<Parsi> Payam: onboarde?
<Parsi> manam hamchin moshkeli dashtam, support nemikone dige :|
<Payam> are , laptop sony vaio
<Payam> Melissa : bashe hatman test mikonam , moteasefane ru ubuntu alan nemitunam be net connect besham
<Payam> laln ba win umadam
<Parsi> Payam: age laptopet ghadimie, support nemikone dige
<Payam> jeddi ? che bad :| , are kami ghadimi shode dige
<Parsi> Payam: effectharo mikhai?
<Payam> Parsi : are , moshkele digei nadaram ba graphic
<Parsi> Payam: bikhial sho, ba ona ham linux ziad ghabele tahamol nisy ;)
<Parsi>  :D
<Payam> chera , khoobe , vali chon ziyadi be nete por sor`at  vabastast ziyad vase maha jaleb nist
<Parsi> Payam: sare kisa ro shol kon pas
<Parsi> :))
<Payam> Are , be sharti ke kisei bashe :-))
<Parsi> ham khodarro mikhai ham khorma:D?
<Payam> chi begam
<Payam> be har hal mamnoon az rahnamaeet
<Payam> rooz khosh
<Parsi> ruz khosh
<JAVACODER> ba wget 1 fileh video ro Download konam va hanuz Download tamom nashudeh ba 1 player pakhshesh konam moshkeli pish miad ?
<mahdavi> JAVACODER: نه
<mahdavi> JAVACODER: من امتحان کردم برای من مشکلی ایجاد نکرد
<JAVACODER> mahdavi: tnx
<Guest64431> doostan salam
<Guest64431> man ye soali dashtam ke tu anjoman ha javabesho nagereftam mishe lotfan komak konid ?
<Guest64431> ?
<anoNxeRo> na, chon soaleto naporsidi
<anoNxeRo> !ask | Guest64431
<lubotu3`> Guest64431: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest64431> man mikhastam JDK nasb konam roo ubuntu12.10 ...formatesh .tar.gz bud .. az halate feshorde kharejesh kardam ba in dastoore : " tar xfvz " ... hala ye folder daram ke dakhelesh chanta file o folder hast ... nemidunam chikar konam?
<emzi> Guest64431: list file-ha? chera az markaz narmafzari nasb nemikoni?
<anoNxeRo> readme ro khondi Guest64431 ?
<z21> sorry doostan man dc shodam ... soalam raje be nasbe JDK bood
<anoNxeRo> z21, to readme toizh dade
<z21> anoNxeRo .. readme e khasi nadare
<anoNxeRo> install chi?
<z21> readme ine :   " Please refer to http://java.com/licensereadme  "
<anoNxeRo> install bayad dashte bashe
<z21> na nadare
<anoNxeRo> ye ls -l begir paste kon to site
<Flynns> salam
<Flynns> kasi inja hast ?
<Flynns> hi - hello - salam - alo ?
<Guest62931> salam
<psychicist> salam
<Guest62931> bah bah irania hame jaro fath mikonan
<psychicist> man irani nistam, ama hatman mikonan
<Guest62931> :D
<Guest62931> kojaie hasti
<Parsi> kasi ba testdisk kar karde?
<psychicist> salam Parsi
<Parsi> salam psychicist
<Guest62931> dostan ye soal
<psychicist> man ta hala ba testdisk kar nakardam
<Guest62931> kachal shodam
<Parsi> psychicist: ok :|
<Guest62931> privoxy rikhtam
<Guest62931> to APP  nemiad
<Parsi> nemidonam
<Flynns> ye soal :
<Flynns> man aslan chetori bayad linux ro shoro konam ?
<Flynns> alo ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-05-26
<Parsi> hey Melissa-
<Parsi> be fana raftam
<Melissa-> Parsi: hey
<Melissa-> Parsi: why?
<Parsi> partitione windowsam morkhas shod
<Parsi> dd kardam
<Melissa-> Parsi: hich backupi nadashti?
<Parsi> Melissa-: ye backup azash daram, vali alan baraye restore bayad partitionamo reorder konam
<Melissa-> Parsi: hahaha..... hey mac boy ,it's Agonizing  for you to struggling  with linux and windows.isn't it ?  ;-)
<Parsi> [-(
<hossein> سلام میخواستم بدونم ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64 فقط مخصوص cpu amd هست یا نه؟
<Parsi> Melissa-: daram restore mikonam :|
<Melissa-> Parsi: khoobe.ishala ok mishe .
<Parsi> Melissa-: chejor developeri hasti?
<Parsi> age eshkal nadare albate
<Melissa-> Parsi:  system developer
<Parsi> yani chi?
<Melissa-> Parsi: kolan software developera be 2 daste taghsim mishan. application dveloper/system developer
<Parsi> Melissa-: masalan khode OS ro develop mikonid?
<Melissa-> Parsi: system developing be develop kardan softwaraye systemi mipardaze.  kolan shamele harchize systemi mishe
<Melissa-> Parsi: chizayi mese filesystema/
<Melissa-> ya bakhshaye mokhtalefe kernel
<Parsi> Melissa-: eww
<Parsi> karaye sakht
<Parsi> daste khoda be hamraat! :D
<Melissa-> Parsi: :p   hala fahmidi chera open sourco tarjih midam?
<Parsi> Melissa-: chon majanie
<Parsi> haha
<Parsi> vali tahe delet dost dashti mirafti kernel haye osx ro develop koni
<Melissa-> Parsi:  chon be codash dastresi daram vase dastkari kardan
<Parsi> :-"
<Parsi> Melissa-: hameye adamaye donya midonan ke osx kheili khobe :D
<Melissa-> Parsi: harki codesho nade be mardom khasise. in appeliao windowsiam kheili joohoodan :D
<Parsi> Melissa-: nah nah, intori nist. masalan, man codamo nemidam kesi be 2 dalil: 1. chera majjani bedamesh? 2. momkene gand bezanan behesh
<Parsi> va dalile 2vom mohemtare be nazaram
<Melissa-> Parsi: man khodam fek mikonam kolan vase tavazon mali/academici  ham opensource lazeme ham close source
<Parsi> Melissa-: are, bayad bashe hatman, chon nabashe donya khaste konande mishe!
<Parsi> vali man dost nadaram beram tarafe opensource
<Melissa-> ba open source adamaye herfeyi tarbiat mishan.bad miran pishe close sourca ta ye pooli be jib bezanan :)
<Parsi> Melissa-: are :D namak khordano namakdoon shekastan
<Melissa-> Parsi: :D
<Parsi> Melissa-: ba in ahvalat, bayad ghabol koni ke mahsoole closed source behtare baraye masraf konande
<Parsi> chon babatsh hazine hsode
<Melissa-> Parsi: bastegi be end usera dare. har useri ye chiz vasash moheme. yeki mese man mikhad ba ajzaye dakhelish var bere//yeki dige ghiafe o zaher barash mohemtare o kolan mikhad ba ye chize usr friendly kar kone ta karesh aritar ra bofte
<Melissa-> yekiam kolan vasash fargh nadare :D mige raziam be rezaye khoda
<Parsi> :)))
<javafa> salam
<javafa> kasi hast
<Parsi> bale?
<javafa> salam mikhastam ubuntu server nasb konam
<Parsi> khob?
<javafa> va mesle win server2008 dhcp dns va... srvishash ro rah andazi konam
<javafa> bsorat majazi
<javafa> film ya pdf barai in kar vojod dare
<Parsi> javafa: oh, inaro to #networking bepors
<javafa> ke amozesh bede
<javafa> khodeton soragh nadarid
<Parsi> javafa: na moteasefane
<Parsi> Melissa-: kernele linux karesh chie?
<misam> salam
<misam> kasi hast?
<misam> komak mikhastam
<misam> kasi hast?????
<Melissa-> misam: soaleto bepors age kasi balad bood komaket mikone
<misam> salam
<misam> man font tahoma ro ubuntu nasb kardam
<misam> baz kardam
<misam> install zadam
<misam> ubuntu 13.04
<misam> vali harfe ie ro nemichasbone
<misam> joda neshon mide
<misam> chekar konam?
<misam> rahi hast dorost be6e? ya fonto uninstall konam?
<Melissa-> tooye koja joda joda neshoon mide? open office? subtitle film?
<Melissa-> ?
<misam_> salam
<misam_> alan umadam ie soal porsidam
<misam_> ertebatam qat shod
<misam_> kasi midone chekar konam???
<misam_> salam [14:09] <misam> man font tahoma ro ubuntu nasb kardam [14:10] <misam> baz kardam [14:10] <misam> install zadam [14:10] <misam> ubuntu 13.04 [14:10] <misam> vali harfe ie ro nemichasbone [14:10] <misam> joda neshon mide [14:10] <misam> chekar konam? [14:11] <misam> rahi hast dorost be6e? ya fonto uninstall konam?
<misam_> man font tahoma ro ubuntu nasb kardam
<misam_> baz kardam
<misam_> install zadam
<misam_> ubuntu 13.04
<misam_> vali harfe ie ro nemichasbone
<misam_> joda neshon mide
<misam_> chekar konam?
<Melissa-> tooye koja joda joda neshoon mide? open office? subtitle film?
<misam_> kolan
<misam_> hame ja
<misam_> web, office, ...
<Melissa-> misam_:  in commando bezan : sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Parsi> Melissa-: windows omad, ba mac!
<Parsi> osx*
<Melissa-> misam_:  in bishtare fontaye microsofto mirize
<misam_> zadam
<Melissa-> Parsi: pas movafagh shodi belakhare? :)
<misam_> mige qablan nasb bode
<Melissa-> misam_:    hala inam bezan          sudo fc-cache -fv
<Parsi> are
<misam_> inke installer ttf hast :| man da6tam kho
<Parsi> Melissa-: ba aptoncd az packagam backup gerftam, alan restore nemikone :/
<misam_> migam nasb mi6e vali mo6kel dare to harfe ی
<Melissa-> misam_:  bad az inke zadi  mojadad tahoma ro install kon
<Melissa-> misam_:   ino bezan   sudo fc-cache -f -v
<Parsi> errrr
<Parsi> ba sudo zadam dare miare fekonam
<Parsi> Melissa-: tahala ba aptoncd kar kardi?
<Melissa-> Parsi:  na vala
<Melissa-> Parsi: alan dar che vazi mibashi? be fana rafti ya ke hanooz zendei? :)
<Parsi> Melissa-: inaro restore nemikone
<Melissa-> Parsi: bezar pas man google konam shayad ye chizi peida konam ke komaket kone
<Parsi> Melissa-: na merci, khodam mikonam
<Melissa-> Parsi:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/19640/problem-with-aptoncd-application
<Parsi> merci Melissa-
<Melissa-> Parsi: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=122982         shayd in2ta be dardet bokhoran.
<Parsi> Melissa-: in kernel ro porsidam, chi hast?
<Melissa-> Parsi: soalet kheeeeili kolie.
<Parsi> Melissa-: javabe koli mikham
<Melissa-> Parsi: kholase begam age linux ro ye benz tasavor koni...kernel motoreshe
<Parsi> Melissa-: nahayat mitonam ye mashine japoni tasavoresh konam:D
<Melissa-> Parsi:  tajob nemikonam. chom appelia ghodrate tasavore balayi nadaran :DDDDDDDDDD
<Parsi> bad, Melissa- , in ke UNIX based has yani chi?
<Parsi> UNIX chie?
<Melissa-> unix ghabl az inux vojood dasht
<Parsi> in chizayee ke modtahas shenidam vali nemidonam chian
<Parsi> ye OSe doroste?
<Melissa-> Parsi: are. doroste
<Melissa-> unix ye os multi user o multi task bood
<Melissa-> ke too zamane khodesh kheili khafan bood
<Parsi> bad kernele linuxo az roye kernele unix sakhtan?
<Melissa-> are. moshabehataye ziadi daran
<Melissa-> yeki be esme linus torvalds oomad bar payeye oon ye kernel sakht
<Melissa-> esmesham gozasht linux
<Melissa-> ghabl az linus torvalds
<Parsi> che farghi dare ba kernele unix?
<Melissa-> haoon farghayi ke benz ba bmw dare :p
<Parsi> :)))
<Parsi> Melissa-: mitoni windows ro mesal bezani hadeaghal:))
<Melissa-> na nemishe. akhe windows saipa 141e :D
<Parsi> man baraye karam ke bayad dar nahayat real-time bashe az linux estefademikonam
<Parsi> Melissa-: in projeye system amele melli bud, linuxe melli bud chi bud, ba ona ham kar mikoni?
<Melissa-> Parsi: projat chie daghighan?
<Parsi> Melissa-: localizing mobile robot
<Parsi> ba ye seri senseor
<Melissa-> projeye karie? ya daneshgahi?
<Parsi> daneshgah
<MHA152> سلام
<Parsi> salam
 * Parsi restarts his machine 
<Parsi> Melissa-: hame chi dorost kar mikone
<Melissa-> Parsi: jedden? tabrik
<Parsi> bali
<Parsi> marg bar amrica
<Parsi> ba in narmafzarashon mikhan maro zamingir konan
<Parsi> vali hamash khiale batele:-"
<Melissa-> :d
<akbarjimi> hi everyone
<akbarjimi> i'm new
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-19
<NIMANET> HI
<mshirdel> salam
<mshirdel> man ye soal dashtam
<Azitrex> ?
<Saeed> salam
<Saeed> kasi hast aya?
<msoduf_> slam
<msoduf_> dostan salm
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-21
<hadi_> salam bacheha
<hadi_> an yek moshkel had ba linux mint daram
<hadi_> lo kasi hast  :(
<hadi_>  software center to linux mint 16 debian edition nemiad
<hadi_> loo komak
<alireza> کسی از دوستان فرق
<alireza> ENV foo=bar baz
<alireza> و
<alireza> foo=bar baz
<alireza> رو میدونه
<alireza> چون هر دو تا عملا کار ست کردن رو انجام میدن
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-23
<golbarg> salam
<golbarg> سلام من در مورد برنامه نویسی جاوا برای ارتباط با چایگاه داده شی گرا به کمک دی بی فور آبجکت مشکل دارم کسی هست به دادم برسه
<golbarg> پایگاه داده شی گرا  کسی میدونه
<Azitrex> salam
<Azitrex> mishe OODBMS estefadeh mikoni /
<Azitrex> ?
<Azitrex> golbarg, ^
<Azitrex> az OODBMS estefadeh mikoni ? golbarg
<Azitrex> lotfan finglish benevis
<Dino_> Hi
<Dino_> Helloo!!
<Dino_> Who is there?!
<mohadese> salam be hame linuxiha
<mohadese>  jashne 1 salegie linuxi shodaname :D
<mohadese> albate gnu shodanam :X
<Azi> mobarakeh :)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-24
<milad> #join\5hit
<Azitrex> برعکس زدی
<Azitrex> bezan /join #5hit
<milad> merci
#ubuntu-ir 2014-05-25
<zarchinia>  salam
<eXtrem0us> zarchinia: salam :)
<eXtrem0us> chera rafti, cheraa man bigharaaram?
<Azitrex_busy> here is not yahoo !
<Nima_> hi everybody
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-18
<hamid9041> salam
<hamid9041> kasi hast?
<hamid9041> ey baba
<hamid9041> alooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest65954> asan man anam
<Guest65954> yeki javabe maro bede
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-19
<hamid9041> salam kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-20
<ehsan_> سس
<ehsan_> سلام من میخوام لینوکس نصب کنم الان روی سیستم ویندوز 7 نصب هستش آیا با نصب لینوکس تمام درایوها فرمت میشه؟
<ehsan_> برای نصب لینوکس فقط میخوام درایو سی فرمت بشه
<ehsan_> الو
<ehsan_> جواب بدین
<ehsan_> انجمن مزخرفیه
<ehsan_> سسسسسس
<ehsan_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-21
<Mohsen_> slm arz mikonm . sari mirm sare asl matlab , bande ghasd drm cloud ro to mohite majazi ba estefadeh az openstack piadeh konm aya kasi mitone mano komak kone ?
<mohammadir> salam
<mohammadir> kasi hast /
<mohammadir> ?
<mohammadir> dostan "Enter Password To Unlock Your Login Keyring" ein chiye ?
<mohammadir> cheturi mitunam az sharesh khalas sham asan chi mikhad ?
<MasterPiece> mohammadir, salam
<MasterPiece> password ei ke baraye keyring dadi ro mikhad
<MasterPiece> mohammadir, http://askubuntu.com/questions/495957/how-to-disable-the-unlock-your-keyring-popup
<mohammadir> yani chi ?
<mohammadir> hichi balad nistam
<mohammadir> asan 0
<mohammadir> mishe ye jori begin ke motavajeh sham ?
<mohammadir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849679
<MasterPiece> mohammadir, Fire up "User Accounts", set "automatic login" to "off". At startup you will be asked your user/password only once; popups like "unlock keyring" will never pester you again.
<mohammadir> einjam raftam ama sar dar nayavordam
<mohammadir> :(
<mohammadir> dakhele anjoman
<mohammadir> soal kardam
<mohammadir> mishe bgin farsish chi mishe cheturi az koja bayad off konam
<Paradais> slm
<Paradais> Hi !!!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-22
<Paradais> SaLam !!!
<Paradais> slm
<morteza> سلام یه سوال داشتم کدام رابط کاربری رو نصب کنم که هم شیک باشه هم امکان استفاده از داک برنامه هارو داشته باشه؟
<ali_> سلام من دبیان ۸ دارم و می خوام اون رو به سید ارتقا بدم ولی با این خطا مواجه می‌شم
<ali_> http://pastebin.com/AduJShaH
<Plus> Hi
<Plus> Dusan
<Plus> :|
<ahmad> سلام ، وقتی میخوام anoise رو نصب کنم
<ahmad> پیغام میده : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/costales/anoise/ubuntu/pool/main/a/anoise-media/anoise-media_0.0.16_all.deb Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83), connection timed out
#ubuntu-ir 2015-05-23
<faaz> hi, how can i add tk.h library in /usr/local/include?
<ali_> سلام
<irasoulpour> hi
<irasoulpour> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-23
<mina> hi my friends .I like keeping touch with people.
<far> سلام رسول
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<far> باتم تکمیل شده فقط مونده رو فری نود تستش کنم
<far> واسه دادن جواب سلاما :)
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> دیگه کم مونده ملت بشینن هی بهش سلام کنن
<RasoolEnt> خودت را میبری ما ایرانیا بی جنبه ایم خخخ
<far> اونوقت به معین میگم بیاد همه رو شوت کنه
<far> بی جنبه؟بله تایید میکنم
<far> معین باید آنتی اسپم واس اینجا بزاره
<far> Anti Spam Meta
<RasoolEnt> چوم
<RasoolEnt> من که با xmpp راحتم. فقط کسایی میان که خودم اددشون میکنم
<RasoolEnt> اینجوری به کل اسپمرا پشت در می مونن
<far> ی کانال ‏IRC‏ هم همچین خاصیتی میتونه داشته باشه
<far>  /mode #chan +i
<far> اینجوری فقط کسایی که خودت میخوای میتونن بیان
<RasoolEnt> good :)
<far> همچنین میتونی اگر یگ نفر زیاد اسپم میداد، حق صحبت رو موقتا یا کلا ازش بگیری
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<far> یا فقط کسایی ک خودت میخوای بتونن صحبت بکنن
<far> یا رو کانالت پسورد بزاری
<far> و...و...
<far>  خیلی پیشرفتس!
<RasoolEnt> هشطو نی
<RasoolEnt> باز خداروشکر یوتیوب رو باز کردن چند وخته. میشه بدون torify از youtube-dl‌ استفاده کرد
<RasoolEnt> تنها برنامه ای که من خارج از مخازن نصب کردم. همین youtube-dl هست. آخرین نسخه‌ش توی مخازن قدیمیه
<RobeGojeSabz> :-)
<RasoolEnt> الان نسخه‌ی داخل مخازن رو تست کردم. خوب جواب داد!
<RasoolEnt> پس پیش به سوی نسخه‌ی مخازن خخخ
<RobeGojeSabz> :-)
<RobeGojeSabz> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<RobeGojeSabz> :D
<RobeGojeSabz> ?
<RobeGojeSabz> !
<RobeGojeSabz> @
<RobeGojeSabz> #
<RobeGojeSabz> $
<RobeGojeSabz> %
<RobeGojeSabz> ^
<RobeGojeSabz> &
<RobeGojeSabz> :-))))
<RobeGojeSabz> :)
<RobeGojeSabz> :(
<RobeGojeSabz> :D
<RobeGojeSabz> :~
<RobeGojeSabz> ?
<RobeGojeSabz> (:
<RobeGojeSabz> :)
<RobeGojeSabz> hi
<RobeGojeSabz> آیا کسی هست در این تاریکی شب ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> دوستان خجالتی نباشید . لطفا بیاید وسط لطفا
<far> بلی
<far> من هستم
<RobeGojeSabz> فاروق عزیز
<RobeGojeSabz> بقیه کجان ؟
<far> تاریک نیست روشنه
<RobeGojeSabz> خبر خاصی نداری ؟
<RobeGojeSabz> :)))
<RobeGojeSabz> ولش کن
<far> خبر خاص؟
<RobeGojeSabz> داره رو به تاریکی میره
<RobeGojeSabz> بله
<far> تو پ.خ بهت میگم
<RobeGojeSabz> پس بفرست
<aptcow> Moo moo
<aptcow> have you mooed today?
<aptcow> try "apt-get moo"
<aptcow> :))
<far> ها؟
<far> گوجه زرد؟
<far> دیگه دارید خیلی ابتکار به خرج میدید ها
<far> این محصولات رو تولید نکنید
<RobeSholeZard> :)))
<far> منظورم اینه که دیگه دارید ** رو در میارید
<far> :)))
<RobeSholeZard> دابی ظاهر شو
<meghg> :D
<meghg> salam
<RobeSholeZard> <nickm> think, like, Dobby.
<meghg> jaaan ? o.O
<RobeSholeZard> باور کن همین ۱ دقیقه قبل از اینکه بیای تو یه کانال دیگه طرف اینو نوشت
<RobeSholeZard> :))))
<RobeSholeZard> زندگی منو تصادف پر کرده
<RobeSholeZard> :))))
<RobeSholeZard> چه خبر ؟
<meghg> eee
<meghg> chera ? :D be man rabt dasht baz :))
<RobeSholeZard> http://pa1.narvii.com/5924/3071f66cb9558f2b9cce912509742298d468f5ea_hq.gif
<RobeSholeZard> https://forwardsandbookwords.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/tumblr_mr5oc2xoek1s392ayo1_r1_500.gif
<RobeSholeZard> :))))
<RobeSholeZard> نه بابا تو به خودت نگیر
<RobeSholeZard> :))
<RobeSholeZard> اینم خوبه
<RobeSholeZard> http://reactiongif.org/wp-content/uploads/GIF/2014/08/GIF-confused-Gollum-thinking-WTF-GIF.gif
<RobeSholeZard> :))
<RobeSholeZard> meghg: فعلا خدا نگهدار
<RobeSholeZard> تا بعد
<meghg> RobeSholeZard: felan < 3
<RobeSholeZard> :)
<far> wbr
<RasoolEnt> این باز مخفف استفاده کرد :D
<far> :]]
<far> امروز وارد حساب گیت هابم شدم
<far> بلاخره ی نفر یکی از پروژه هام رو استار کرد
<far> (:)
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> کی؟
<far> کوشا
<far> پروژه
<far> hexview.py
<RasoolEnt> :)
<far> راستی دسکتاپت خوشگل بود
<RasoolEnt> :)
<RasoolEnt> just i3 :D
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-24
<AMSec> یک راهی که درخور حال من باشه بگو تا با هم صحبت کنیم . حتما میدونی درخور حال من یعنی چی ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-25
<etgnweiu> salam
<j5mj> سلام
<j5mj> salam
<TJTJTJTJ> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<fbot> سلام
<fbot> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<mehran> salam
<RasoolEnt> چ عجب! کانکت شد بالاخره :D
<RasoolEnt> آقا میگن امروز روز گیک هاس :D
<RasoolEnt> روزتون مبارک!
<RasoolEnt> دیگه این چیزا جزو عجایبه :D
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-26
<jgeioghewrntoew> pas aptcow kojast?
<sirvan> hi
<Randy006> slm
<Randy006> kasi inja hast?
<shervin> hi
<shervin> sallam !?
<shervin> 16.04 kasi nasb karde ? moshkele softeware nadare ? bara download ?1
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-27
<hamed> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-28
<amh> سلام
<amh> سلام خسته نباشید بخشید من هردو کد sudo apt-get updateو apt-get update  Reading package lists... Done این رو میگه حتی برای نصب برنامه با با همین کد نصب نمیکنه خواستم ببینم مشکلش چیه؟؟اگه میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-29
<einabadi67> سلام
<einabadi67>  hi
<Guest77195> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-22
<reza> سلام. من یه مشکل عجیب دارم.یه ابزاری نوشتم که روی ماشین مجازیم که روش ورژن 14.04 نصب بود درست کار می کنه...ولی روی ورژنای دیگه مثل 14.04.01 و بقیه نه...
<reza> لایبرری هایی که به ذهنم رسید رو هم چک کردم ورژناشون فرقی نداشت... چیکار باید بکنم
<danialbehzadi> reza: کدت رو بذار
<reza> سورس رو؟ چیز خاصی نیست یه اسکریپته که چند تا فیلتر روی تی شارک میزنه
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-24
<MortezaE> iraj_ !
<iraj_> MortezaE: haha
<iraj_> MortezaE: whats up man?
<MortezaE> iraj_, خوبی ایرج؟!
<iraj_> MortezaE: chakeram
<iraj_> MortezaE: چخبر
<MortezaE> سلامتی! چقدر بزرگ شدی!
<MortezaE> یادش بخیر...
<iraj_> مدت بسیار طولانی ای نبودت
<iraj_> MortezaE: :)) are. to ham pir shodi
<MortezaE> دقیقا دو سال!
<MortezaE> اوهوم... آره زود دیر میشه
<MortezaE> زود پیر میشه
<MortezaE> بریم اونور
#ubuntu-ir 2017-05-25
<ayat> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-21
<Hhhh> Alo
<Hhhh> اینجا چرا خلوته
<rmzp> salam
<rmzp> Silence!
<rmzp> bay
<arsalanse> سلام برنامه چت irc برای لینکس هست؟
<rmzp> Alo
<rmzp> Alo
<cppCoder> Alo
<cppCoder> No one?
<cppCoder> Te_
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-22
<aaarohan_> Job: Embedded System Developer - Linux  - Make our hardware work in harmony with the OS (Rockchip RK3399) - Develop recovery tools to re-flash the OS from SD to eMMC - Implement set-up routine to configure the desktop - Fix bugs in existing Linux applications, the desktop environment - Set-up private repositories, and compile / test packages - Develop new Linux applications  Apply form: https://sedv.org/jobs/apply/embedded-soft
<cppCoder> salam
<cppCoder> la
<cppCoder> alo
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-23
<Special_One> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-24
<arsalanse> سلام
<arsalanse> کاش یه گروه تلگرام داشتن
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-26
<fvahid> just for test
#ubuntu-ir 2018-05-27
<Taghoot> هیشکی نیس
<Taghoot> هیشکی نیس
<Guest74263> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-05-26
<Guest58774> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2020-05-24
<nazempour> سلام من یک سوال در مورد ثبت نام در انجمن دارم کسی هست که لطفا جواب بده
